# News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtm&auml;&szlig;igkeit eines &quot;Killerspiel&quot;-Verbotes



## Administrator (24. November 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,528341


----------



## Walkes100 (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Hierzu möcht ich nur eines sagen:

Warum?
In Österreich zum Beispiel, werden genauso "Killerspiele" (was für ein blöder Begriff) gekauft und gespielt und mir ist kein Vorfall bekannt, bei dem ein auch nur entfernt ähnliches Zenario stattfand, wie es erst vor kurzen in Deutschland passierte!


----------



## dieFanta (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

man man man die haben sorgen anstatt sich um die währen gründe zu informieren wird alles wieder auf die gamer szene abgewällst das ist mal sowas von unprofessionell den der esport wird immer professioneller aber das sind ja laut unsern politikern (die keine ahnung von games haben) alles tickende zeitbomben 

die sollten sich mal um die arbeitslosikeit kümmern der jugent von heute mal wieder ne perspektive geben kein wunder das solche spinner amok laufen 

ich will den keines falls verteidigen und habe tiefes mitgefühl mit den opfern aber durch verbote wird man die lage nicht in den griff bekommen aber bis das einer da oben merkt muss erst wieder einer amoklaufen ??? das kanns doch nicht sein

und dann noch die einseitige bericht erstattung

ich bin ein gamer und das is für mich nur nen hobby ich spiele schon seit jahren und bin ein sehr friedfertiger mensch habe mich noch nie geschlagen und bin auch sonst absulut gegen gewalt weil es keine lösung ist !!! 

ich denke so wie ich sind viele gamer nur werden wir alle über einen kamm geschoren das ist das was mich nervt nicht solche verbote die machen uns gamer schlecht bis zum geht nicht mehr 

mfg diefanta


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				SYSTEM am 24.11.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Nu ist aber auch ausgelutscht genug..............


----------



## Chester2xlc (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Walkes100 am 24.11.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hierzu möcht ich nur eines sagen:
> 
> Warum?
> In Österreich zum Beispiel, werden genauso "Killerspiele" (was für ein blöder Begriff) gekauft und gespielt und mir ist kein Vorfall bekannt, bei dem ein auch nur entfernt ähnliches Zenario stattfand, wie es erst vor kurzen in Deutschland passierte!



Tja liegt wohl daran das es in Österreich weniger Leute leben... bzw weniger bekloppte rum rennen


----------



## Florian-D (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Und wenn man feststellen würde, dass alle Amokläufer Meerschweinchen zuhause hätten, dann würde man einfach die Meerschweine ausrotten und es gäbe nie wieder Amokläufer. Wenn die Welt doch nur so simpel gestrickt wäre.


----------



## mimiMaster (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Mein Vater ist Polizist und meint, dass dieses Verbot prinzipiell machbar wäre, es jedoch niemanden gäbe, der die Einhaltung wirklich nachprüfen könne. Die Polizei kann schon jetzt vielen Aufgaben nicht mehr nachkommen, weil Gelder gestrichen werden und so weiter.
Und zu so einem Killefitz, haben die erst Recht keine Zeit.


----------



## MICHI123 (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



> Killerspiele sind solche Computerspiele, in denen das realitätsnah simulierte Töten von
> Menschen in der fiktiven Spielwelt wesentlicher Bestandteil der Spielhandlung ist und
> der Erfolg des Spielers im Wesentlichen davon abhängt. Dabei sind insbesondere die
> graphische Darstellung der Tötungshandlungen und die spielimmanenten Tötungsmotive
> zu berücksichtigen.


OMG       Das wäre ja dann praktisch JEDER ego-shooter. Wie matschig kann man sein in der Birne?



> edoch muss der Staat dort eingreifen, wo Eltern aus welchen Gründen auch immer versagen oder nicht in der Lage sind, den ausreichenden Schutz der Kinder zu gewährleisten. Angesichts des zunehmenden Einflusses und der immer leichteren Verfügbarkeit von medialen Informationen und Inhalten scheint eine Stärkung der Schutzaufgabe des Staates erforderlich.


Aha, und was hat die bevormundung erwachsener mit Schutz der Kinder zu tun? "Killerspiele" sind jetzt ja auch nicht für Kinder legal...



> Auch ist das Gesetz in den Augen der Verfasser erforderlich, weil die USK und ihre Maßnahmen durch die Freiwilligkeit der Selbstkontrolle nicht ausreiche.


Ist klar, was ne Logik aber auch: Wenn wir nun Spiele verbieten, dann wird sich da jeder dran halten, obwohls sich bei der USK und FSK atm auch niemand dran hält. is klar. 



> Immer angemerkt wird jedoch, dass die genannten Einschränkungen nur dann zulässig sind, wenn der zu erwartende Gewinn für das Gemeinwohl eintritt. Allerdings: wissenschaftliche Evidenz hierfür ist nicht erforderlich.


Na toll -_-


----------



## destroyeroftheworld (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Täusche ich mich oder wurde die Vereinbarung mit dem Grundgesetz im Bereich der Zensur bequemerweiße ausgespart?



> Allerdings ist der Grundsatz der allgemeinen Handlungsfreiheit nicht schrankenlos garantiert. Einschränkungen sind gemäß Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG u. a. dann möglich, wenn das Recht auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit die Rechte anderer verletzt oder gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung verstößt,



Ach so, in dem ich ein Killerspiel spiele verletze ich jemanden?
Interessant, an alle meine Opfer, entschuldigung?
Das wollt ich echt nicht...

Dieses Geschreibsel ist ja nicht mal diese paar bytes wert!

Ich kann Leute nicht virtuell physisch verletzen!
Das ist fakt!
Mit Waffen kann man es, aber die sind erlaubt!

Ihr da oben, merkt ihr eigentlcih noch was? 


Und zu dem Grund, warum der Amokläufer das getan hat, könnte man ja einfach mal den Abschiedsbrief lesen!
Da steht ganz eindeutig unter anderen, dass er keine Perspektive mehr sieht, die Gesellschaft zum Kotzen ist, usw.
Ich stimme mit ihm nihct in allen überein, aber eins muss man mal sagen, es war kein wahnsinniger, der einfach verückt war!
Er wusste warum er es tat, doch unsere Politiker ignorieren es einfach!
Für den nächsten Amoklauf gebe ich der Regierung persönlcih die Schuld, wenn sie sich weiter auf stur stellen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Das Ganze ist doch mal wieder typisch deutsch. Bei allem was den Politikern nicht in den Kram passt, wird gleich mit der Verbotskeule geschwungen. Ist ja auch leichter einfach was zu verbieten, als sich über die wirklichen Ursachen Gedanken zu machen und die wahren Dinge anzusprechen. Aber das wird natürlich nicht gemacht, weil sie Angst haben Wählerstimmen zu verlieren. Es gibt für mich nichts scheinheiligeres als die Politik. Bei mir haben die jedenfalls schon lange jede Glaubwürdigkeit verloren.


----------



## ich98 (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Shadow_Man am 24.11.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ganze ist doch mal wieder typisch deutsch. Bei allem was den Politikern nicht in den Kram passt, wird gleich mit der Verbotskeule geschwungen. Ist ja auch leichter einfach was zu verbieten, als sich über die wirklichen Ursachen Gedanken zu machen und die wahren Dinge anzusprechen. Aber das wird natürlich nicht gemacht, weil sie Angst haben Wählerstimmen zu verlieren. Es gibt für mich nichts scheinheiligeres als die Politik. Bei mir haben die jedenfalls schon lange jede Glaubwürdigkeit verloren.



sie werden Stimmen verlieren, aber nicht so viele, als würden sie an der richtigen Stelle zu packen.


----------



## destroyeroftheworld (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				ich98 am 24.11.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 24.11.2006 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merkel O-Ton: Mir sind die Umfragen egal, man muss auch mal unpopulistische Entscheidungen fällen.

un = gegen
popul = Volk

noch fragen?


----------



## Mitwisser (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				MICHI123 am 24.11.2006 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Text


Es steht ja auch im Artikel, dass sich fast jeder Jurist totlachen würde, wenn man in fragte ob dieses Gesetz verhältnismäßig ist. Insofern braucht man es mit logischen Argumenten bei so einem Entwurf garnicht erst versuchen. Hat eh' keinen Zweck. Da müsste dann das Bundesverfassungsgericht ran. So läuft das (leider) nun mal.


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				destroyeroftheworld am 24.11.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkel O-Ton: Mir sind die Umfragen egal, man muss auch mal unpopulistische Entscheidungen fällen.
> 
> un = gegen
> popul = Volk
> ...




Ja ich hätte noch ne Frage, ist das PC Games Forum der Nabel des dt. Volkes?


----------



## ich98 (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				destroyeroftheworld am 24.11.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkel O-Ton: Mir sind die Umfragen egal, man muss auch mal unpopulistische Entscheidungen fällen.



 

der Satz stimmt zwar betrifft aber die falsche mögliche Entscheidung  

@Boesor nein, aber wir sind nicht die einzigen die so denken, auch abseits der Spieler Gemeinschaft gibt es negative Stimmen


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkel O-Ton: Mir sind die Umfragen egal, man muss auch mal unpopulistische Entscheidungen fällen.
> 
> un = gegen
> popul = Volk
> ...



ja: ich glaub du verwechselst das mit unpopuLÄR...


----------



## m-a-x (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich hätte noch ne Frage, ist das PC Games Forum der Nabel des dt. Volkes?



Nein ist er nicht. Sowenig wie du scheinbar das Gehirn des PC Games Forums bist...


----------



## Lord-of-the-Shit (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Das ist ja eine herrliche juristische Herleitung für ein Verbot.

Besonders toll sind 2 Punkte: Erstens muss der Zusammenhang zwischen Gewaltbereitschaft und Konsum von "Killerspielen" *nicht* bewiesen werden, da man landläufig davon ausgeht, ein solcher Zusammenhang bestehe, und zweitens kann die allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit dann beschnitten werden, wenn Rechte anderer verletzt werden. 
Aber per se werden ja erstmal durch den Konsum von "Killerspielen" keine Rechte Dritter verletzt; dies tritt nur bei einem bedeutend geringen Teil der Computerspielkonsumenten ein, nämlich in genannten "Amokläufen". Und ob diese nun im Computerspielkonsum begründet sind, damit mag man sich ja nicht auseinandersetzen, sondern geht davon aus, dass das Töten mit Waffen diesen Sachverhalt indiziert.

Aua, armes Deutschland und arme Argumentation. Wenn ich mich zurückererinnere an meine Deutsch LK Lehrerin, dann hätte das aber keine 5 Punkte gegeben....


----------



## Chrisbeck (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Machen wir das doch einfach so. Wir schaffen die Demokratie ab, Beckstein wird zum Diktator, und dann kann er ja gerne machen was er will. Was für einen Bockmist verzapfen die denn schon wieder. Man sollte mal überlegen, das auch in anderen Ländern diese Spiele gespielt werden, und da passiert nichts, oder kaum was. Außer die beiden Male in Deutschland jetzt , oder in den USA, wo man Waffen kaufen kann. In Old Germany zwar nicht, aber hey, dann mal kurz zu EBay und mal ne Waffe kaufen. Ich denke mal es liegt nicht an den Spielen, sondern an den Schulen, Elternteilen, die sich einen Dreck um unsere Jugendlichen kümmern. Oder einfach mal alle Läden anweisen, die Spiele, seinen es ab 16 in abschließbare Regale zu stellen. Ok, es gibt immer genug die rankommen, sei es über das Internet. Darüber sollte man sich mal mehr Gedanken machen. Denke das ist eine gute Einschätzung der aktuellen Lage. 

Gruß


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				ich98 am 24.11.2006 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> destroyeroftheworld am 24.11.2006 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibts schon Umfragen zu dem Thema? 
Ich meine das Meinungsbild hier ist ja klar, aber in einer Kneipe wird man auch keine Fürsprecher für ein Alkoholverbot finden.................


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				m-a-x am 24.11.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah ja, die Diskussionsfähigkeit nimmt ab, gabs hier zuletzt nicht nen Niveau Thread?
Solltest du mal reinschauen


----------



## dust2145 (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Deutschland sollte sich um die Arbeitslosigkeit kümmern und nicht um Spiele 

LOL


----------



## destroyeroftheworld (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Chrisbeck am 24.11.2006 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Machen wir das doch einfach so. Wir schaffen die Demokratie ab, Beckstein wird zum Diktator, und dann kann er ja gerne machen was er will. Was für einen Bockmist verzapfen die denn schon wieder. Man sollte mal überlegen, das auch in anderen Ländern diese Spiele gespielt werden, und da passiert nichts, oder kaum was. Außer die beiden Male in Deutschland jetzt , oder in den USA, wo man Waffen kaufen kann. In Old Germany zwar nicht, aber hey, dann mal kurz zu EBay und mal ne Waffe kaufen. Ich denke mal es liegt nicht an den Spielen, sondern an den Schulen, Elternteilen, die sich einen Dreck um unsere Jugendlichen kümmern. Oder einfach mal alle Läden anweisen, die Spiele, seinen es ab 16 in abschließbare Regale zu stellen. Ok, es gibt immer genug die rankommen, sei es über das Internet. *Darüber sollte man sich mal mehr Gedanken machen. *Denke das ist eine gute Einschätzung der aktuellen Lage.
> 
> Gruß




Das gehört wohl nicht zu den Stärken unserer "Elite"...


----------



## Burtchen (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts schon Umfragen zu dem Thema?


Gestern bei n-tv war etwas, pro Verbot gut vier Fünftel aller Anrufer...


----------



## Burtchen (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Mitwisser am 24.11.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 24.11.2006 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hust* Ich muss ergänzen, so haben wir das nicht reingeschrieben - das Dokument ist schon in der Nähe eines juristischen Gutachtens anzusiedeln. Wenn du es dir anschaust, wirst du feststellen, dass es vor Paragraphen etc. nur so wimmelt - was wir meinten: würde man dieselbe "Gefühlsmeinung" bei Verkehrsgesetzen etc. anwenden, kämen wohl auch Juristen ins Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Phade (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Mitwisser am 24.11.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 24.11.2006 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. 
Wie es auch im Gutachten steht: gerade im Hinblick auf die Berufsfreiheit ist der Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit zu beachten. Das bedeutet: gibt es ein weniger eingriffsintensives, aber gleich effektives Mittlel, um die Jugend vor Spielen dieser Art zu schützen, ist dieses zu wählen.

Und was das anbelangt, sind m.E. viele Varianten denkbar, die denselben Schutz gewähren könnten, aber kein absolutes Verbot erforderten.
Und eins steht fest: sollte dieser Aspekt im für Deutschland typischen Gesetzgebungs-Hauruck-Verfahren unter den Tisch fallen, wird es schon bald Klagen der Spieleindustrie, der Händler und der Spieler hageln.
Ein solches Verbot kann keinen Bestand haben.


----------



## MRay (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Tja, dann kann die PCG-Redaktion wohl dichtmachen. Von Shootern, über Strategietitel bis hin zu Rollenspielen sollte dann alles illegal sein. Da kann die Redaktion sich pro Monat ganzen 3 Neuerscheinungen widmen...praktisch...pro test 30 Seiten...wird sehr auführlich! Lohnt sich auch bei solchen Knallern, wo keine Pixelmenschen zu tode kommen...z.B. "Singles"  

Naja im Ernst, für die Magazine seh ich da ziemlich schwarz. Nix dicke Demo-DVD, nix Berichte. Außerdem...Was wird dann aus der GC? 3/4 der Titel dürften dann von der Messe ausgeschlossen werden...das wird zur Lachnummer, garantiert.

Würd zu letzterem gern mal nen Statement von der Redaktion bekommen...Wie groß is die Angst bei euch, Jungens?


----------



## destroyeroftheworld (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Burtchen am 24.11.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann wollen wir aber konsequent sein, Filme, in denen übermäßig getötet wird sollten auch verboten sein`!

Was glaubst du wie schnell die Stimmung kippt....


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Burtchen am 24.11.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja gut, N-TV ist wahrscheinlich der Gegenentwurf zu diesem Forum.........
Ich dachte eher an die berühmten repräsentativen Umfragen

Ich werde mich nachher mal lieber auf juristisch einwandfreies Gebiet begeben und Anno 1701 spielen


----------



## Dhangoon (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Shadow_Man am 24.11.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ganze ist doch mal wieder typisch deutsch. Bei allem was den Politikern nicht in den Kram passt, wird gleich mit der Verbotskeule geschwungen. Ist ja auch leichter einfach was zu verbieten, als sich über die wirklichen Ursachen Gedanken zu machen und die wahren Dinge anzusprechen. Aber das wird natürlich nicht gemacht, weil sie Angst haben Wählerstimmen zu verlieren. Es gibt für mich nichts scheinheiligeres als die Politik. Bei mir haben die jedenfalls schon lange jede Glaubwürdigkeit verloren.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung !!

Vor allen Dingen, bin ich es endgültig Satt, dass sämtlich "Amokläufe" auf die sogenannten "Killerspiele" geschoben werden. (Die gehören mit Sicherheit nicht in die Hände von unter 18 Jährigen, dass ist ja wohl ganz Klar.)

Aber dann sind hier auch die Eltern gefordert !!! Wisst ihr was euer Kind für Computerspiele auf seinem PC hat? NEIN ?? Dann würde ich mich langsam mal mit dieser Materie auseinander setzen! Und keine Zeit, keine Lust, gibt es bei der Erziehung unserer Kinder nicht !

Desweiteren bin ich der Überzeugung, dass bei diesen "Amokläufen" auch DROGEN eine Rolle spielen... also liebe Leute nicht immer alles auf die Gamer schieben!

"Amokläufe" gab es auch schon vor Computerspielen, wir brauchen dazu nur nach Amerika zu schauen. Und warum gab es diese? Weil es zu damaligen Zeiten auch schon introvertierte Menschen gab.

Es gibt eben halt Menschen, die offen über ihre Probleme reden und andere wiederum sind total verschlossen. Das ist aber dann ein Resultat der Erziehung, dass heisst, der soziale Kontext zwischen Kind und Eltern muss gefördert / gefordert (beidseitig) werden.

Achso, noch etwas... Liebe Politiker und meine sehr geehrten Manager, wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem GUTEN VORBILD für unsere Jugend ?! Damit auch deren Zukunftsperspektiven mal wieder "rosig" aussehen. Und sie nicht wieder, über die Medien mitgeteilt bekommen, wer sich erneut einige Millionen in die eigene Tasche geschoben hat !!!

Und... Aufgrund dessen mal wieder 50.000 Stellen abgebaut werden....

Gruss

Dhangoon


----------



## MRay (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gut, N-TV ist wahrscheinlich der Gegenentwurf zu diesem Forum.........
> Ich dachte eher an die berühmten repräsentativen Umfragen
> 
> Ich werde mich nachher mal lieber auf juristisch einwandfreies Gebiet begeben und Anno 1701 spielen



Aber nur ohne Gegenspieler. Oder du verbündest dich mit nem NPC und der übernimmt dann das Schlachten am Gegner...DAS wär dann einwandfrei!


----------



## Leddernilpferd (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts schon Umfragen zu dem Thema?
> Ich meine das Meinungsbild hier ist ja klar, aber in einer Kneipe wird man auch keine Fürsprecher für ein Alkoholverbot finden.................




ein alkoholverbot vllt. nicht, aber für ein rauchverbot. nur das wollen die herrn und damen politiker und ganz besonders die von CDU und FDP ja nicht mit machen - weil sie von der zigarettenindustrie geschmiert werden!!! soll die gamesindustrie doch mal ein paar nette angebote an unsere politiker unterbreiten,dann brauchen wir uns keine sorgen mehr machen.

jährlich sterben hunderte menschen allein schon am PASSIVrauchen.
aber dass lässt diese korrupte bande ja kalt. ich hasse es in jederm lokal oder kneipe diesen gifitgen blauen dunst einatmen zu müssen.

http://www.wernerschell.de/Medizin-Infos/Sozialmedizin/passivrauchen.htm

das schlimme an der ganzen sache ist, dass man dagegen nichts machen kann. welcher korrupten partei soll man seine stimme denn bitteschön geben.

warum gibt es in deutschland keine volksabstimmungen zu solchen themen? 
ich denke das deutsche volk ist durchaus in der lage solche sachen nüchtern und sachlich beurteilen zu können.


armes deutschland


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				MRay am 24.11.2006 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keine Angst, fröhlich friedliches Siedeln ganz ohne Piraten und Gegner


----------



## MRay (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MRay am 24.11.2006 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann bin ich beruhigt. Piraten kannste aber lassen...solang sie einen fairen Prozeß bekommen


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 24.11.2006 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich hätte jetzt nicht gedacht mit diesem Vergleich sowas zu provozieren.
Man wird doch immer wieder überrascht.
P.s. Man wird jetzt nicht gerade gezwungen ins Lokal zu gehen, ich stehe auch nicht auf Passivrauch und gehe daher nur in passende Lokale
Und, sorry, Volksabstimmungen halte ich für Müll, wie leicht das Volk leider zu beeinflussen ist seehn wir doch täglich.


----------



## destroyeroftheworld (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 24.11.2006 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Richtig, ein absolutes Rauchverbot ist viel sinnvolle als ein Killerspieleverbot
2. Zu der Volksabstimmung: Das Volk ist erst dann in der Lage die Sachlage nüchtern zu betrachten, wenn sie nüchterne Fakten und Berichte bekommen würden!
Sollange Leute sich aber durch Bild manipulieren lassen, und alles glauben was die Privaten in den Nachrichten, ist sowas nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
Heutzutage kann man ja nicht mal mehr den öffentlich-rechtlichen trauen!
Wie soll da jemand richtig entscheiden können, wenn er sich nicht die Zeit nimmt, alles kritisch zu hinterfragen?


----------



## Volcom (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

echt geil wie hier manche abgehen,weil malwieder solche sitzungen sind, ich beobachte die ganze sache von meinem standpunkt aus und warte auf ein "urteil". anders kann man es ja auch nicht machen. ABer trotzdem ziehmlich affig wirklich volle schuld alleine immer nur in Spielemedien zu schieben, aber filme welche ja von jedem bürger der brd gekauft werden und manchmal ziehmlich makabere mordszenen beinhalten werden zugelassen , bzw auf usk 18 gestellt , was man rein theoretisch auch bei vielen pc spielen machen kann, was aber nochnet ganz so ausgeprägt ist. ab 18 soll man wirklich jedes spiel kaufen dürfen, jeder konsument darunter hat dann pech.ganz einfach. trotzdem sollte man mal Musik, filme und umfeld des täters in betracht ziehen , wen der schon liest das er hass auf menschen hat, es videomateriel gibt wo er rumballert usw und sofort, und dann die ganze schuld auf pc spiele geschoben wird nur weil er cs und doomspieler war... ziehmlch suspeckt wie ich finde... zudem ist doom ab 18...da hat wohl wieder ein anderes system versagt den er wwar bestimmt minderjährig beim kauf dieses spieles.... 



guten abend noch.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				destroyeroftheworld am 24.11.2006 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Richtig, ein absolutes Rauchverbot ist viel sinnvolle als ein Killerspieleverbot



jedenfalls würde das ganz sicher mehr menschenleben retten als ein killerspielverbot!!!


----------



## ChristophNRW (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Wer ist denn schuld, dass dieser Amoklauf in Emsdetten überhaupt passiert ist? Die Gewaltspiele tragen sicherlich nicht primär dazu bei, eher die Schüler selbst, die den Täter doch die ganze Zeit "gemobbt" haben, sage ich jetzt einfach mal. Sie sind doch dafür verantwortlich, dass es überhaupt so weit gekommen ist und keiner, weder Lehrer noch sonst wer, hat gemerkt, in welcher schwierigen psysischen Verfassung er sich befand...


----------



## AgeLer (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Chester2xlc am 24.11.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Walkes100 am 24.11.2006 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, österreich an die macht


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 24.11.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> destroyeroftheworld am 24.11.2006 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind nur irgednwie zwei verschiedene Gebiete


----------



## AgeLer (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				destroyeroftheworld am 24.11.2006 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Täusche ich mich oder wurde die Vereinbarung mit dem Grundgesetz im Bereich der Zensur bequemerweiße ausgespart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich übertreib mal jetzt ein wenig:
wie wärs mit ner deutschen revolution?


----------



## xotoxic242 (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				AgeLer am 24.11.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> destroyeroftheworld am 24.11.2006 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die wäre ohnehin längst mal überfällig.Aber da zur Zeit diese Gesellschaft frei nach dem Motto "....ich kann eh nix machen" handelt wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern.
Das was passieren wird ist klar, denn die Bürger dieses Landes lassen sich nicht unbegrenzt veraschen.Das zeigt auch die Geschichte.
Alle müßten sich nur endlich mal aufs wesentliche Konzentrieren.


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				AgeLer am 24.11.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich übertreib mal jetzt ein wenig:
> wie wärs mit ner deutschen revolution?



Das würde ich aber gerne mal sehen wie ein paar Jugendliche/Kinder einen Staatsstreich versuchen
Obwohl, die werden ja genug mit Killerspielen geübt haben


----------



## Butcher2000 (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



> Ach so, in dem ich ein Killerspiel spiele verletze ich jemanden?
> Interessant, an alle meine Opfer, entschuldigung?
> Das wollt ich echt nicht...



Toll, das bringt die (wahrscheinlich) vielen tausend Tote auch nicht wieder zurück auf den Monitor!  

Was für ein Schwachsinn. Ich glaube, das, was die Politiker im Moment machen, nennt man 'blinden Aktionismus'!

Folgend ein Zitat von da:
http://www2.glamour.de/glamour/glamunity/forum/viewtopic.php?t=117545

"Blinder Aktionismus, der dazu dient sich in den Massenmedien zu profilieren. Und natürlich die bequemste aller Antworten: Die Killerspiele sind schuld!"

Naja, ich persönlich könnte auf jeden Fall    bei der Scheiße, die jetzt schon wieder abgeht!


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				xotoxic242 am 24.11.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Die wäre ohnehin längst mal überfällig.Aber da zur Zeit diese Gesellschaft frei nach dem Motto "....ich kann eh nix machen" handelt wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern.
> Das was passieren wird ist klar, denn die Bürger dieses Landes lassen sich nicht unbegrenzt veraschen.Das zeigt auch die Geschichte.
> Alle müßten sich nur endlich mal aufs wesentliche Konzentrieren.



Und in welche Richtung ist diese Revolution überfällig? Mit welchem Ziel?


----------



## MRay (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 24.11.2006 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, solange die Leute ihre Fluppen, ihr Weißbier und ihr TV haben wird sich niemand aufraffen für irgendwas den Kopf hinzuhalten.


----------



## musclecar (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

was ein schwachsinn
nur weil so ein spasti krank ist und amok läuft sind alle die "killerspiele"(schwachsinniger begriff) auch so verrückte und deshalb sollen sie jetzt verboten werden?
wenn das so wär würd jede stunde einner amok laufen

und was wäre wen man auf seinem pc ei lied findet in dem einer was über töten oder krieg singt?
würden sie dann dieses lied verbieten?

die politiker sollen überhaupt erst mal auf ihre eigen handlungen sehen,
schicken da soldaten ins ausland die dann totengräben schändigen
die wissen doch gar net selber was die da tun


----------



## Prometheus1983 (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

*Hiermit möchte ich alle Gamer ansprechen, die etwas bewegen wollen:*

Aufgrund der zunehmenden Falschdarstellung von sogenannten Killerspielen und der daraus resultierenden Berichterstattung und den politischen Reaktionen, möchte ich alle Gamer dazu aufrufen, etwas gegen diese Hetzjagd zu unternehmen.

Ich möchte nicht wieder eine Petition ins Leben rufen, davon gibt es bereits genug. Vielmehr möchte ich alle dazu aufrufen, sich an die entsprechenden Stellen direkt zu wenden. Wie das geht? - Ganz einfach:

*Besucht die Seite www.bundestag.de und sucht nach dem Begriff Killerspiele oder nach einem Abgeordneten direkt und schreibt Ihm/Ihr eine Mail!*

Äußert eure Gedanken und Gefühle, sprecht eure Meinung zur Hetzjagd an und schreibt definitiv eure Meinung zum Grund von Amokläufen in die Mail.

Denkt aber daran das Ihr Abgeordneten schreibt. Um einen Erfolg zu verbuchen nutzen Drohungen oder unsachgemäße Äußerungen da überhaupt nichts. Im Gegenteil schwächt solch ein Verhalten unseren Standpunkt sogar noch zusätzlich.

Deswegen bitte ich euch, sollte Ihr euch für diesen Weg der Beschwerde bzw. Meinungsäusserung entscheiden, *schreibt sachlich und möglichst wie Ihr es in der Schule gelernt habt (auch wenn Ihr es nicht glaubt, man kann mit der Tatstatur auch noch Großbuchstaben und Satzzeichen erstellen)*!

*Gamers united!*


----------



## MRay (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				musclecar am 24.11.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> schicken da soldaten ins ausland die dann totengräben schändigen
> die wissen doch gar net selber was die da tun



Das kommt davon, das die Soldaten dauernt Killerspiele spielen ... Die können nich mehr ohne Leichen, wie wir alle


----------



## Dhangoon (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				AgeLer am 24.11.2006 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Chester2xlc am 24.11.2006 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber nicht !!! Das hatten wir schon mal   

Gruss

Dhangoon


----------



## Dreamcatchers (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

pha das soll was bringen? ist doch bescheuert dann holt man sich die spiele bei ebay oder sonst wo und griegt dann noch die UNCUT versionen, da sollen sie sich doch mal freuen das es die usk gibt.
naja


----------



## Bocky77 (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

"Die Geeignetheit eines solchen Gesetzes hängt maßgeblich davon ab, ob eine Korrelation zwischen der Gewaltbereitschaft von Jugendlichen und dem Konsum von "Killerspielen" anzunehmen ist. *Es bedarf keines wissenschaftlich erbrachten Beweises, dass ein solcher Zusammenhang besteht.* "

Wenn ich so etwas lese wird mir echt schlecht. Da kommt einen echt der Gedanke auf, dass es niemanden interessiert, ob da nun ein Zusammenhang besteht oder nicht. Langsam komme ich mir wie im Mittelalter vor, bei der brüchtigten Hexenverfolgung und solche Sendungen, wie "Hart aber fair - Vom Ballerspiel zum Amoklauf" sind der "Malleus Maleficarum". Dieses Buch zeigt eindeutig das Streben, Sündenböcke zu finden auf und in unserem Fall sind die Sündenböcke die "Killerspiele".

Mir kommt es langsam vor als ob man Mit Hilfe von Sendungen, wie die vom WDR, versucht die Leute, die sich nicht mit der Thematik "Computer spielen" auskennen einer Gehirnwäsche zu unterziehen, damit dann solche Politiker, wie unser "beliebter" Herr Günter Beckstein mit Aussagen, wie "Killerspiele sollten [...] in der Grössenordnung von Kinderpornografie eingeordnet werden, damit es spürbare Strafen gibt." bei genau diesen Leuten punkten können.


----------



## spielmaiki (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Juten Abend,
dass das Egoshootergenre mal wieder unter "Beschuss" ist kann ich nachvollziehen, habe auch ich in meiner 14-jährigen Zockerlaufbahn doch schon diverse menschenverachtende und splatterlastige Spieleinhalte erleben dürfen.
Was hier aber gerade im Gutachten als "Killerspiel" definiert wird, beschränkt sich erschreckenderweise nicht mehr nur auf Egoshooter. Demnach wären, bis auf Adventures, Sportspiele und Lebenssimulationen so gut wie alle läufigen Spielegenres betroffen. Diese Entwicklung nimmt ungeahnte Ausmaße an, die weit mehr als nur die CS & Co - Spieler beträfe und uns alle auf die Barrikaden rufen sollte. Das diese ungenaue Definition tatsächlich die Debattiergrundlage für einen Gesetzentwurf im Bundestag darstellen soll lässt mir nicht nur die Haare hochstehen - nein, sie fallen mir gerade aus! 

Jeden, der imstande ist konstruktive Stellungnahmen an Bundestagsabgeordnete zu richten, möchte ich bitten dies auch zu tun. Es geht hier mittlerweile um mehr als "nur" das Recht Volljähriger, Spiele für Erwachsene in einem freien Land konsumieren zu dürfen! Hier droht staatliche Willkühr! Fordert vernünftige Gutachten ein, wenn der Gesetzgeber schon vorschnell über Computerspiele urteilen möchte. Seit objektiv, kritisch und erspart euch ironische Vergleiche (wie ich sie in den letzten Tagen zu Hauf gelesen habe). 

Auf eine sachliche Diskussion und eine Zukunft mit Egoshootern!     Tschüss


----------



## TBBPutzer (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				SYSTEM am 24.11.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Tja, liebe Redaktion, bald könnt ihr euren Laden dichtmachen. Oder ihr werdet gleich als kriminelle Vereinigung eingelocht. Nachdem Herr Beckstein die Spieler von "Killerspielen" moralisch und strafrechtlich wie Kinderschänder behandeln will, werden nun offenbar Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht.

Ich habe mir dieses "Rechts"-Gutachten und seine "Begründungen" einmal in Ruhe durchgelesen. Mir als Jurist standen danach buchstäblich die Haare zu Berge. Während meiner Ausbildung im Staats- und Verfassungsrecht wäre mir dieses Pamphlet direkt um die Ohren gehauen worden. 

Es würde jetzt zu weit führen, diese "Begründungen" im Einzelnen zu widerlegen. Aber trotzdem kann man sich auch ohne Jurist zu sein den Spass machen und im Text des Gutachtens den Begriff "Killerspiel" durch ein beliebiges anderes Wort wie z.B. "Alkohol" oder "Kriminalroman" ersetzen. 

Mit einer derart beliebigen Begründung kann man ALLES verbieten. Und das macht mir langsam wirklich Angst ...


----------



## unreal161 (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Duke would say: EAT SHIT AND DIE!!!!! 
*hehehe*


----------



## DarkWizard (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Burtchen am 24.11.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da muss man sich nun aber auch fragen welche personengruppe n-tv anspricht, denn nur zuschauer haben ja so wie du es sagtst bei der umfrage mitgemacht...

das nur mal abgesehen davon, dass dieses gutachten wirklich lächerlich ist, vor allem die argumentation... und noch dazu:


			
				TBBPutzer am 24.11.2006 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es würde jetzt zu weit führen, diese "Begründungen" im Einzelnen zu widerlegen. Aber trotzdem kann man sich auch ohne Jurist zu sein den Spass machen und im Text des Gutachtens den Begriff "Killerspiel" durch ein beliebiges anderes Wort wie z.B. "Alkohol" oder "Kriminalroman" ersetzen.


das geht wirklich!!! also noch beliebiger kann das ja nichtmehr ausfallen


----------



## Ra-Tiel (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				SYSTEM am 24.11.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> "Gutachten"




Ich muss sagen: mir reicht es. In mir ist damit jeder Wille die Demokratie in Deutschland noch weiter zu unterstützen gestorben. Wenn eine Regierung _offen_ über staatliche Zensur nachdenkt, hat sie schon verloren. Ich werd dieses Elend nicht länger mitmachen.

Meine Mutter arbeitet bei einem Wirtschaftsprüfer. Wenn ihr wüsstet was diese "tolle" Regierung so Feines macht, ihr würdet euch die Seele aus dem Leib kotzen. Nur so als Beispiel: dank diverser "Reformen", u.a. auch Studiengebühren und MwSt-Erhöhung, fehlen meinen Eltern ab Januar pro Monat über *300€*! Einfach so! Und meine Mutter arbeitet jetzt schon über 45h die Woche, auch am Wochenende und teilweise bis 1 Uhr nachts!   Wir wissen nicht, ob wir unser Haus halten können. 

Und da wundern sich alle, dass es mit Deutschland abwärtsgeht?  Wenn der Bürger immer weniger Geld hat, immer mehr an allen Ecken und Enden sparen soll, privat für die Rente vorsorgen soll, aber gleichzeitig pro Monat 12 Stunden mehr arbeiten muss dass er überhaupt noch über die Runden kommt? Wenn Eltern keine Zeit haben sich um ihre Kinder zu kümmern, oder auch keine Lust? Wenn an Schulen und Beratungsstellen alles kaputtgespart wird? Wenn der Bürger vom Staat vorsätzlich verdummt wird und immer stärker den Maulkorb bekommt?

Eine schöne neue Welt erwartet uns da... ich üb schonmal... "Heil Merkel!"


----------



## biggamer89 (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Ich möchte jetzt mal an dieser Stelle der Redaktion der PC Games ein großes Lob aussprechen und ihnen danken, da ich es nicht für selbstverständlich halte, auf einer Internetseite eines Spiele-Magazins, über die akuellsten Diskusionen über "Killerspiele" informiert zu werden. 

*Vielen Dank* dafür


----------



## ToxicDude (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 24.11.2006 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 24.11.2006 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht, wann die erste Öffentliche Verbrennung von Computerspielen stattfindet. Als Präventionsmaßnahme werden dann alle Gamer standrechtlich erschossen....


----------



## einkaufswagen (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				biggamer89 am 24.11.2006 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte jetzt mal an dieser Stelle der Redaktion der PC Games ein großes Lob aussprechen und ihnen danken, da ich es nicht für selbstverständlich halte, auf einer Internetseite eines Spiele-Magazins, über die akuellsten Diskusionen über "Killerspiele" informiert zu werden.
> 
> *Vielen Dank* dafür



Naja, "Killerspiele" (und ebenso die Diskussionen darüber) gehören eben zu unsrer Szene und warum sollte PCG nicht  darüber berichten? Das wäre genauso, als wenn sie bei Erscheinen nicht über WoWC berichten würden...
Also, nix Besonderes, sondern lediglich das, was man von einem guten Verlag erwarten darf


----------



## SoSchautsAus (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				spielmaiki am 24.11.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hier aber gerade im Gutachten als "Killerspiel" definiert wird, beschränkt sich erschreckenderweise nicht mehr nur auf Egoshooter. Demnach wären, bis auf Adventures, Sportspiele und Lebenssimulationen so gut wie alle läufigen Spielegenres betroffen. Diese Entwicklung nimmt ungeahnte Ausmaße an, die weit mehr als nur die CS & Co - Spieler beträfe und uns alle auf die Barrikaden rufen sollte. Das diese ungenaue Definition tatsächlich die Debattiergrundlage für einen Gesetzentwurf im Bundestag darstellen soll lässt mir nicht nur die Haare hochstehen - nein, sie fallen mir gerade aus!


Völlig richtig. Und wenn man diese Definition als Grundlage nimmt, laut der in einem Killerspiel, ich zitiere: "_... das realitätsnah simulierte Töten von Menschen in der fiktiven Spielwelt wesentlicher Bestandteil der Spielhandlung ist ..._" was ist dann mit No-Brain-Metzel-Shootern wie Doom, Quake oder Duke? Ich lese in dieser Definition kein Wort über Zombies, Aliens oder Monster. Was ist mit FEAR? Ist laut Gesetz ein Klon das gleiche wie ein Mensch? Ausserdem würde das nur wieder die obligatorischen Gesetzeslücken hervorrufen. Dann wird halt aus rotem Blut einfach eine nicht näher definierte grüne Substanz und aus einem Menschen ein menschenähnliches Wesen. Ich darf mich als 16 jähriger ins Kino setzen und dabei zusehen wie Tom Hanks mit seinem Trupp heroisch den tapferen Private Ryan rettet und dabei möglichst viele böse Nazis zur Hölle schickt, aber als Volljähriger zu Hause die Spieleumsetzung nicht zocken weil ich sonst Amok laufe? 
Ach Scheisse. Ich glaub das war mein erster und letzter post zu diesem Thema, is doch eh fürn Arsch. 

SoSchautsAus


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				spielmaiki am 24.11.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hier aber gerade im Gutachten als "Killerspiel" definiert wird, beschränkt sich erschreckenderweise nicht mehr nur auf Egoshooter. Demnach wären, bis auf Adventures, Sportspiele und Lebenssimulationen so gut wie alle läufigen Spielegenres betroffen. Diese Entwicklung nimmt ungeahnte Ausmaße an, die weit mehr als nur die CS & Co - Spieler beträfe und uns alle auf die Barrikaden rufen sollte. Das diese ungenaue Definition tatsächlich die Debattiergrundlage für einen Gesetzentwurf im Bundestag darstellen soll lässt mir nicht nur die Haare hochstehen - nein, sie fallen mir gerade aus!




" Dabei sind insbesondere die graphische Darstellung der Tötungshandlungen und die spielimmanenten Tötungsmotive zu berücksichtigen."

Also wenn man nicht allzu hysterisch ist könnte man vermuten das sich das nicht z.B. aufs Strategiegenre beziehen wird.
Aber nur wenn man nicht zu hysterisch ist............


----------



## Mitwisser (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Burtchen am 24.11.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> *hust* Ich muss ergänzen, so haben wir das nicht reingeschrieben - das Dokument ist schon in der Nähe eines juristischen Gutachtens anzusiedeln. Wenn du es dir anschaust, wirst du feststellen, dass es vor Paragraphen etc. nur so wimmelt - was wir meinten: würde man dieselbe "Gefühlsmeinung" bei Verkehrsgesetzen etc. anwenden, kämen wohl auch Juristen ins Kopfschütteln.



Achso, das "hier" bezieht sich auf "zu schnell fahren". Sagt das doch gleich.   
Letztlich sind aber die Argumente die im Artikel für das Verbot gebracht wurden absolut unverständlich und auch hier sollte kein Jurist an der fehlenden Verhältnismäßigkeit zweifeln.



			
				Phade am 24.11.06 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Text


Jap genauso sehe ich das auch.   Ich hoffe das BVerfG wird es im Fall der Fälle ebenfalls so sehen.


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> " Dabei sind insbesondere die graphische Darstellung der Tötungshandlungen und die spielimmanenten Tötungsmotive zu berücksichtigen."
> 
> Also wenn man nicht allzu hysterisch ist könnte man vermuten das sich das nicht z.B. aufs Strategiegenre beziehen wird.
> Aber nur wenn man nicht zu hysterisch ist............



Ja, klar. Aber grundsätzlich könnte man auch Strategiespiele verbieten, schließlich ist das Töten von Menschen da auch zwingender Bestandteil um voranzukommen...



> _Killerspiele sind solche Computerspiele, in denen das realitätsnah simulierte Töten von Menschen in der fiktiven Spielwelt wesentlicher Bestandteil der Spielhandlung ist und der Erfolg des Spielers im Wesentlichen davon abhängt._



Also ich verbinde mit dem Text jetzt sogar eher ein C&C: Generals oder Act of War als ein Doom oder Quake. Zwar wird nichts so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird, aber wo Inkompetenz für ein Thema auf Halbwissen und Hysterie trifft (ich meine jetzt von Seiten der Politiker), kann man nie wissen, was passieren wird.

Hoffen wir einfach auf das Beste und rechnen mit dem Schlimmsten, da fährt man meistens gar nicht so schlecht mit


----------



## Mitwisser (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 23:12 schrieb:
			
		

> " Dabei sind insbesondere die graphische Darstellung der Tötungshandlungen und die spielimmanenten Tötungsmotive zu berücksichtigen."
> 
> Also wenn man nicht allzu hysterisch ist könnte man vermuten das sich das nicht z.B. aufs Strategiegenre beziehen wird.
> Aber nur wenn man nicht zu hysterisch ist............



Auf Pro 7 lief grade Focus TV. Da wurden Szenen aus ner selbstgebastelten Counterstrike Map gezeigt und ein paar Figuren. Die Grafik war so auf dem Stand von 1998-99. Das Ganze wurde als "äußerst realistisches" Töten beschrieben. Tja. Was meinst du was da abging, als Szenen aus Crysis gezeigt wurden?! 

Damals kam auch eine reportage zu C&C Generals mit dem Original Intro-Video. Demnach sollte der Afghanistan Krieg verherrlicht werden und das Töten unzähliger Menschen im Spiel mit Massenvernichtungswaffen wurde dementsprechend hervorgehoben und als unverantwortlich abgetan.

Also eine seeehr hysterische Herangehensweise ... Zumindest von der Presse.


----------



## TBBPutzer (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Dreamcatchers am 24.11.2006 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> pha das soll was bringen? ist doch bescheuert dann holt man sich die spiele bei ebay oder sonst wo und griegt dann noch die UNCUT versionen, da sollen sie sich doch mal freuen das es die usk gibt.
> naja



Das denkst aber auch nur du. Du musst dir das "Gutachten" einfach mal durchlesen. Bald is nix mehr mit ebay:



> Weiterhin stellt sich für die Geeignetheit des Gesetzes, Kinder und Jugendliche vor „Killerspielen“ zu schützen, die Problematik der modernen Kommunikationsmedien wie des Internets. Eine Verbotsregelung kann zwar deutsche Hersteller hindern, Spiele im Internet auf deutschen Plattformen anzubieten. Jedoch vermag das Gesetz allein nicht zu verhindern, dass dieselben Spiele von im Ausland ansässigen Firmen auch in Deutschland abrufbar sind.
> 
> Es könnte daher notwendig sein, im Zuge einer Verbotsregelung auch eine Regelung zur Zugriffsbeschränkung für Internetseiten mit entsprechenden Inhalten zu erlassen.


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Stoned_Warrior am 24.11.2006 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 23:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also wenn man sich anschaut um was es in der öffentlichen Diskussion geht denke ich können sich Strategiespieler zurücklehnen, ich weiß, Politikern wird hier größtenteils  ungefähr alles Böse dieser Welt zugetraut, aber ich glaube kaum das die alle Spiele verbieten wollen!


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Mitwisser am 24.11.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 23:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, Generals war auch n sehr provokantes Game, ob man jetzt wirklich auf Seiten der GBA gegen die Zivilbevölkerung vorgehen muss sei mal dahingestellt.
Aber stimmst du mir nicht zu das in diesem Forum zur Zeit sehr viel Sachlichkeit verloren geht?


----------



## DaDeUs (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 24.11.2006 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muss man doch auch Krieg führen und Pixel töten oder?   

Ein Verbot ist auf jeden Fall der falsche Weg. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass kein Spiel einen Menschen das Töten vereinfachen oder beibringen kann. Es wird immer Menschen geben, die für Aufmerksamkeit alles tun, sogar Menschen töten. Ein Verbot ist auf mehrere Weise unsinnig, zudem unkontrollierbar. Wen würde ein Verbot denn vom Spielen abhalten? Es würde nur der reguläre Verkauf, die deu tschen Entwickler ( kein Crysis mehr... ) und ein Teil moderner Kultur verloren gehen.  
Ich sehe keinen einzigen positiven Effekt eines Verbotes, außer evtl. mehr Wählerstimmen für populistische Politiker, wobei sich hier die Frage stellt wie positiv das ist....   
Aber ich lasse mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen... mit realistischen Argumenten. Wenn das Spielen allein einen Menschen zum Mörder macht, gehören die Spiele tatsächlich verboten.


----------



## Mitwisser (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber stimmst du mir nicht zu das in diesem Forum zur Zeit sehr viel Sachlichkeit verloren geht?


Absolut. 
Aber irgendwie war das auch zu erwarten. Manche 



Spoiler



na eigentlich fast alle


 Leute verlieren eben jegliche Sachlichkeit wenn sie sich (in ihren Angewohnheiten z.B.) persönlich angegriffen fühlen.

Ich denke so ist es immerhin besser, als wenn sich alle zurücklehnen würden und sagen, "ach lasst die mal machen, das Gesetz ist so blöd das kommt doch nie". (Ich weiß das wolltest du damit auch garnicht sagen.)


----------



## TBBPutzer (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn man sich anschaut um was es in der öffentlichen Diskussion geht denke ich können sich Strategiespieler zurücklehnen, ich weiß, Politikern wird hier größtenteils  ungefähr alles Böse dieser Welt zugetraut, aber ich glaube kaum das die alle Spiele verbieten wollen!


Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen bei Spiegel Online ein Interview mit Eddy Stoiber gelesen. Dabei wurde er von dem Reporter gefragt, warum er denn so für ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" sei, da ein Zusammenhang zwischen solchen Spielen und realer Gewalt wissenschaftlich nicht nachgewiesen sei. Darauf hat er sinngemaß geantwortet, das sei ihm egal. Man müsse ja nur Pädagogen und Erzieher fragen, die den ganzen Tag mit verhaltensgestörten und lernunfähigen Kids zu tun hätten, die stundenlang nichts anderes täten, als vor dem PC zu daddeln. Da müsse jetzt endlich der Gesetzgeber eingreifen.

Fällt dir was auf? Es ging nicht mehr um "Killerspiele" oder Amokläufe. Es geht Stoiber und Co. darum, wie die Kids seiner Ansicht nach ihre Freizeit gestalten sollen. Man kann auch mit Strategiespielen seine Zeit vertrödeln, oder? Und das ist ihm wohl ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 24.11.2006 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ganz und gar nicht, ich spiele ohne Gegner


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				TBBPutzer am 24.11.2006 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 23:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja gut, was dem Ede jetzt persönlich missfällt ist eine Sache, was politisch durchsetzbar ist ne ganz andere.
Wenn dann auch noch wirtschaftliche Interessen dazu kommen sieht die Sache wieder anders aus.

Mein Tipp:
Wenn sie es schnell gebacken bekommen könnte ich mir ein Verbot für die meisten Ego Shooter vorstellen, dabei bleibts dann aber auch.
für wahrscheinlicher halte ich eine Verschärfung des Jugendschutzes, weniger "ab 16" Games.
Und letzteres wäre vermutlich gar nicht schlecht


----------



## DaDeUs (24. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 24.11.2006 23:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, aber die Möglichkeit dazu besteht.  
In Conter-Strike oder Quake kann ich auch ohne Gegner spielen. 

Btw. Ist das nicht langweilig so ganz ohne Gegner? ich habe immer die Anno-Sessions mit nem guten Freund genossen. Gemeinsamer Handel, Bündnisse und Krieg um die besten Inseln.  Dir entgeht viel vom Spiel wenn du immer ohne Gegner spielst


----------



## Boesor (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 24.11.2006 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 23:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich spiele das so schön entspannt, höre ne schöne ??? CD dabei (ja, Dreifragezeichen) und erfreue mich an meiner Siedlung.


----------



## spielmaiki (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Mitwisser am 24.11.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.11.2006 23:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaDeUs (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 24.11.2006 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> TBBPutzer am 24.11.2006 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du forderst eine Verschärfung des deutschen Jugenschutzes?  Fast alle "brutalen" Spiele kommen in Deutschland total verstümmelt auf den Markt oder werden indiziert ( oder beides -_- ) , ich als Volljähriger kann mir diese Spiele nicht mal in einer ( edit: ungeschnittenen ) lokalisierten Fassung kaufen.  Die USK leistet sehr gute Arbeit, ich finde sogar zu gute.  Dass der Jugendschutz in Zeiten des Globalen Datenverkehrs nicht eingehalten wird, dafür kann die USK und der deutsche Jugendschutz nichts.  Die Politiker könnten alle Spiele restlos verbieten und würden damit fast nichts erreichen. 

Btw.  drei Fragezeichen Hörspiele sind nett, hab ich früher auch gehört.


----------



## drdoom85 (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

N' abend zusammen.
So wie das im Moment aussieht seh ich wirklich schwarz für uns.
Beziehungsweise nicht schwarz sondern eher bunt. Denn wenn in Egoshootern nicht mehr getötet werden darf, dann gibts wahrscheinlich bald nur noch quietschbunte Hüpfespielchen in denen man seine Gegner mit Blümchen beschießt um ihnen ewige Glückseligkeit zu scheinken oder so was...   
Und für Strategiespieler siehts dann vielleicht auch nicht besser aus, wenn dann schon Emergency ab 18 sein wird   

Ach, das wird schon, das hohe alter unserer Politiker hat einen Vorteil: Ewig können auch die nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Boesor (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Du forderst eine Verschärfung des deutschen Jugenschutzes?  Fast alle "brutalen" Spiele kommen in Deutschland total verstümmelt auf den Markt oder werden indiziert ( oder beides -_- ) , ich als Volljähriger kann mir diese Spiele nicht mal in einer ( edit: ungeschnittenen ) lokalisierten Fassung kaufen.  Die USK leistet sehr gute Arbeit, ich finde sogar zu gute.  Dass der Jugendschutz in Zeiten des Globalen Datenverkehrs nicht eingehalten wird, dafür kann die USK und der deutsche Jugendschutz nichts.  Die Politiker könnten alle Spiele restlos verbieten und würden damit fast nichts erreichen.
> 
> Btw.  drei Fragezeichen Hörspiele sind nett, hab ich früher auch gehört.




Also wenn z.B. GTA ab 18 ist finde ich das nicht schlecht


----------



## Mitwisser (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				drdoom85 am 25.11.2006 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> N' abend zusammen.
> So wie das im Moment aussieht seh ich wirklich schwarz für uns.
> Beziehungsweise nicht schwarz sondern eher bunt. Denn wenn in Egoshootern nicht mehr getötet werden darf, dann gibts wahrscheinlich bald nur noch quietschbunte Hüpfespielchen in denen man seine Gegner mit Blümchen beschießt um ihnen ewige Glückseligkeit zu scheinken oder so was...


Die Art verschärfter Jugendschutz sorgt für Innvation im Genre. In Zukunft wird man um einem Verbot zuvor zu kommen im Egoshooter (alternativ zum erschießen) mit weißer Fahne auf den Gegner zugehen und ihm im sachlichen Gespräch erklären können, dass er der falschen Seite dient und sich doch bitte ergeben möge. Sowas fördert die Diskussionsbereitschaft unserer Jugend und sorgt damit für steigende soziale Kompetenz. Ich find's klasse.


----------



## majodomo (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				TBBPutzer am 24.11.2006 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 24.11.2006 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm,nehmen wir mal an ein LKW-fahrer ist im Auftrag seiner Spedition auf der A8 unterwegs .
Nehmen wir weiter an , ein Geisterfahrer knallt ihm voll in die Zugmaschine --- LKW Fahrer überlebt schwer verletzt , -- -- Geisterfahrer tot.
Kann denn jetzt der Inhaber der Spedition, den Hersteller der Radkappen des 
PKWs vom Geisterfahrer für dessen Straftat schuldig machen ?
Ich glaube nein.
In diesem Sinne :   Gruß:    majo


----------



## Boesor (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				majodomo am 25.11.2006 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm,nehmen wir mal an ein LKW-fahrer ist im Auftrag seiner Spedition auf der A8 unterwegs .
> Nehmen wir weiter an , ein Geisterfahrer knallt ihm voll in die Zugmaschine --- LKW Fahrer überlebt schwer verletzt , -- -- Geisterfahrer tot.
> Kann denn jetzt der Inhaber der Spedition, den Hersteller der Radkappen des
> PKWs vom Geisterfahrer für dessen Straftat schuldig machen ?
> ...



Ok. für heute höre ich auf zu versuchen das Forum zu verstehen


----------



## DaDeUs (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 25.11.2006 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die üblichen Verdächtigen   
Das Spiel ist nun nicht wirklich brutal. Vom Inhalt her fragwürdig, das stimmt, aber meinst du ehrlich eine Erhöhung der Altersbeschränkung würde etwas bringen?


----------



## drdoom85 (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Mitwisser am 25.11.2006 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> drdoom85 am 25.11.2006 00:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bei Weltkriegsshootern kann ich mir das grad noch vorstellen, nur weiß ich wirklich nicht wie man das einem Zombie wie z.B. bei Doom 3 klar machen soll.   
Aber mal Spaß beiseite, klar sind einige Spiele wirklich absoluter Mist, aber trotzdem sollte doch jeder selbst entscheiden können was er spielen will. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin würde mich eine sachliche Diskussion mit einem Pixelmännchen auf die Dauer nicht so sehr faszinieren.
Es käme natürlich auf den Versuch an, aber ich bezweifle das so ein Spiel viel erfolg hätte da ein Spiel doch nunmal einfach dafür da ist Spaß zu machen, und nicht nur politisch korrekt zu sein.


----------



## Boesor (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.11.2006 00:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, alleine sicher nicht, wie ja bereits von anderen häufig erwähnt müsste das Ganze dann auch kontrolliert werden, vom Handel und von den Eltern, die Eltern sind natürlich der Schlüssel!


----------



## Mitwisser (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				drdoom85 am 25.11.2006 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei Weltkriegsshootern kann ich mir das grad noch vorstellen, nur weiß ich wirklich nicht wie man das einem Zombie wie z.B. bei Doom 3 klar machen soll.
> Aber mal Spaß beiseite, klar sind einige Spiele wirklich absoluter Mist, aber trotzdem sollte doch jeder selbst entscheiden können was er spielen will. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin würde mich eine sachliche Diskussion mit einem Pixelmännchen auf die Dauer nicht so sehr faszinieren.
> Es käme natürlich auf den Versuch an, aber ich bezweifle das so ein Spiel viel erfolg hätte da ein Spiel doch nunmal einfach dafür da ist Spaß zu machen, und nicht nur politisch korrekt zu sein.



Ach Sorry, aber für heute ist bei mir der Punkt erreicht, wo ich echt keine Meldung und kein Statement mehr zum Thema Verbot von Killerspielen vertrage. Da musste einfach mal ein von totaler Resignation geprägter Post her. Ist klar, dass jedes Wort ironisch gemeint war oder?!


----------



## DaDeUs (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 25.11.2006 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Handel mal außer vor. Meinst du wirklich dass die Eltern eines 16-17 jährigen genau kontrollieren was er den ganzen Tag am PC macht? Ich glaub die können froh sein wenn er fiese Ballerspiele zockt und sich nicht irgendwo ins Koma säuft oder schlimmeres. 
Dein Weltbild möcht ich haben! Da ist Friede auf Erden noch möglich.


----------



## spielmaiki (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 25.11.2006 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boesor (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.11.2006 00:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich glaube nicht das die Eltern das machen, ich sage das wir dahin müssen das das passiert.


----------



## Mitwisser (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Handel mal außer vor. Meinst du wirklich dass die Eltern eines 16-17 jährigen genau kontrollieren was er den ganzen Tag am PC macht?


Eben...Das ist ja auch eines der pro Verbot Argumente.



> Ich glaub die können froh sein wenn er fiese Ballerspiele zockt und sich nicht irgendwo ins Koma säuft oder schlimmeres.


Na beim Saufen ist er meist unter Freunden, pflegt also soziale Kontakte.   >> Saufen gegen Isolation!


----------



## DaDeUs (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 25.11.2006 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast große Ideale   nur sind die leider nicht umsetzbar... du solltest Politiker werden...


----------



## DaDeUs (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Mitwisser am 25.11.2006 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein Verbot hält den 16-17 jährigen genauso wenig vom Spielen ab.


----------



## Boesor (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast große Ideale   nur sind die leider nicht umsetzbar... du solltest Politiker werden...



Einen gewissen idealismus sollte man sich im Leben bewahren, speziell wenn man jung ist!
Und ist es wirklich so abwegig das sich Eltern um ihre Kinder kümmern?

Politiker? Ich werde schon Lehrer


----------



## Mitwisser (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Verbot hält den 16-17 jährigen genauso wenig vom Spielen ab.


  Genu hier schließt sich der Kreis, warum *unter anderem* ein Verbotsgesetz nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringen kann.

Die Herren Beckstein und Stäuber sollten sich schonmal die nächsten Schuldigen zurecht legen, damit sie nach diesem gloreichen Feldzug gegen die Unterhaltungsindustrie nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden, da sich nichts ändern wird.



			
				Boesor am 25.11.2006 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Politiker? Ich werde schon Lehrer


Na ist doch super, dann kannst du in Zukunft versuchen, die erzieherischen Defizite einger Eltern auszumerzen. Die PCG Community verlässt sich auf dich!


----------



## DaDeUs (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 25.11.2006 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grade als Lehrer solltest du wissen, welchen geringen Einfluss du auf die Jugend nehmen kannst. Aber Idealismus wirst du hier sicher gut gebrauchen können. 

Eltern sollen sich natürlich um ihre Kinder kümmern, hätten sie das getan hätten wir jetzt vielleicht einen Amokläufer weniger. Aber es gibt Wichtigeres als zu überwachen, was der Spross am Bildschirm daddelt. Man kann Eltern und Kinder auch überfordern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Eins ist klar, wenn das durchgesetzt werden würde, würde das den Tod der deutschen Spielebranche bedeuten. Einige Firmen müssten dichtmachen und andere, wie z.B. Crytek würden dann bestimmt ins Ausland gehen und dort ihre Spiele weiterentwickeln.
Auch würden dann die Internetleitungen glühen ohne Ende, denn wenn's die Spiele nicht mehr zu kaufen gäbe, würden es sich dann alle aus'm Netz ziehen. Echt toll, dann werden alle Käufer, die sich sonst ehrlich die Spiele gekauft haben in die Warez-Ecke gedrängt. Ihr Politiker seid echt die Helden.


----------



## Boesor (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Grade als Lehrer solltest du wissen, welchen geringen Einfluss du auf die Jugend nehmen kannst. Aber Idealismus wirst du hier sicher gut gebrauchen können.
> 
> Eltern sollen sich natürlich um ihre Kinder kümmern, hätten sie das getan hätten wir jetzt vielleicht einen Amokläufer weniger. Aber es gibt Wichtigeres als zu überwachen, was der Spross am Bildschirm daddelt. Man kann Eltern und Kinder auch überfordern.




Das kommt immer auf die Schule, die Schüler und den Lehrer an.

Und Eltern sind doch nicht überfordert wenn die mal schauen was der Sohnemann macht (sollten sie zumindest nicht sein!)
Ich weiß, es ist modern das man die Erziehung auf die Schule abwälzt und sich nacher über die Lehrer beschwert (nicht auf dich gemünzt).
Aber so kann es doch nicht weitergehen und vielleicht ziehen ein paar Leute ihre Lehren aus diesem Tag in Emsdetten!


----------



## Mitwisser (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Shadow_Man am 25.11.2006 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige Firmen müssten dichtmachen und andere, wie z.B. Crytek würden dann bestimmt ins Ausland gehen und dort ihre Spiele weiterentwickeln.



Genau das hat Crytek im Interview vorhin auf Pro7 auch angekündigt.
Das beträfe nach deren Aussage 130 Arbeitsplätze. Ganz zu schweigen vom Imageschaden deutscher Entwickler.


----------



## Boesor (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Shadow_Man am 25.11.2006 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Eins ist klar, wenn das durchgesetzt werden würde, würde das den Tod der deutschen Spielebranche bedeuten. Einige Firmen müssten dichtmachen und andere, wie z.B. Crytek würden dann bestimmt ins Ausland gehen und dort ihre Spiele weiterentwickeln.
> Auch würden dann die Internetleitungen glühen ohne Ende, denn wenn's die Spiele nicht mehr zu kaufen gäbe, würden es sich dann alle aus'm Netz ziehen. Echt toll, dann werden alle Käufer, die sich sonst ehrlich die Spiele gekauft haben in die Warez-Ecke gedrängt. Ihr Politiker seid echt die Helden.



Ich denke Herr Köhler (?) würde den Fussballmanager 2008 immer noch hier entwickeln und Bluebyte ist ja jetzt auch nicht so brutal.
Alles weg ist eher unwahrscheinlich


----------



## spielmaiki (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Mitwisser am 25.11.2006 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaDeUs (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Boesor am 25.11.2006 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lehrer verantworlich machen für die Erziehung eines Kindes? Nicht läge mir ferner als das.  

Und klar sind Eltern damit überfordert einen 16-17 jährigen dauerhaft zu überwachen, anders wirst du es nicht verhindern können dass er "böse Killerspiele" spielt.  Du warst doch auch einmal 16... entweder warst du ein sehr sehr braves Kind oder du weißt ganz genau dass sich an Vorgaben von Eltern nie gehalten wird, grade in dem Alter von 15-18.  

Ich kann meinen Kindern natürlich eine Kamera ins Auge implantieren + 24 std Überwachung + Elektroschocker -_-

Das hat doch alles nichts mit der allgemeinen Verfassung eines Kindes zu tun!  Wenn es meinem Kind gut geht, es sehr viele soziale Kontakte pflegt, es keine Probleme in der Schule hat etc...  Wieso sollte ich dann immer überwachen was es macht? So lernt das Kind ja nie Verantwortung! Es gibt immernoch Menschen die fangen heutzutage mit 16 oder 17 ihre Berufsausbildung an... meinst du da kann man solche gebrauchen die keine Verantwortung für sich selbst tragen können?

Edit: Sry für die Fehler, ich werde müde 

Edit2: 
Du wirst mir sicher zustimmen, wenn ich sage, dass Erziehung und Schule einen sehr viel größeren Einfluss auf die Amokläufer genommen haben als jegliches "Killerspiel".


----------



## spielmaiki (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.11.2006 00:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STARSCrazy (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

"Auf die Dummheit ist Verlass." - Hermann Kant

"Der Kluge lernt, der Dummkopf erteilt gern Belehrungen." - Anton Tschechow


----------



## DaDeUs (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				STARSCrazy am 25.11.2006 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> "Auf die Dummheit ist Verlass." - Hermann Kant
> 
> "Der Kluge lernt, der Dummkopf erteilt gern Belehrungen." - Anton Tschechow



Wenn du das Leben verstehen willst, hör auf zu glauben, was die Leute sagen und schreiben. Beobachte lieber dich selbst und mach dir deine eigenen Gedanken. - Anton Pawlowitsch Tschechow


----------



## SoSchautsAus (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Mitwisser am 25.11.2006 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Herren Beckstein und Stäuber sollten sich schonmal die nächsten Schuldigen zurecht legen, damit sie nach diesem gloreichen Feldzug gegen die Unterhaltungsindustrie nicht in der Versenkung verschwinden, da sich nichts ändern wird.


  Eben, das denk ich mir auch schon die ganze Zeit. Wenn dieses totale Verbot tatsächlich durchgesetzt werden würde, was passiert dann beim nächsten Amoklauf, der sicher irgendwann kommen wird? Und man stelle sich nur vor solche Amokläufe würden sich noch dazu häufen, was ich fast befürchte. Dass die Politik ihre Fehler nicht eingesteht geschweige denn rückgängig macht wissen wir ja. Die wahren Probleme werden praktisch nur nach hinten geschoben. 
Ausserdem frag ich mich schon die ganze Zeit wie man eigentlich einen Amoklauf definiert. Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Amoklauf und einem Terroranschlag? Wenn jemand mit seinem Auto durch eine Fussgängerzone pretscht oder bei einer Kundgebung in die Menge fährt und dabei mehrere Leute verletzt oder sogar tötet, ist das ein Amoklauf oder ein Anschlag? Das häng idR vom Motiv ab und je nachdem wies am Ende eingestuft wird stehts am nächsten Tag in der Klatsch-Spalte auf Seite 24 in einem kleinen Kästchen oder auf der Titelseite. Den grossen Aufstand bei Amokläufen gibts immer nur dann wenn ein Jugendlicher der Täter ist. Oder wie viele Amokläufe der letzten 5 Jahre könntet ihr jetzt auf Anhieb aufzählen? Also ich weiss zwei ... 

SoSchautsAus


----------



## spielmaiki (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 01:42 schrieb:
			
		

> STARSCrazy am 25.11.2006 01:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das jetzt ne Zitatebörse? Ich auch, ich auch !!
"Ein Rabe geht im Feld spazieren - Da fällt der Weizen um!" - Helge Schneider


----------



## DaDeUs (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				spielmaiki am 25.11.2006 01:49 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 01:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"Essen und Beischlaf sind die beiden grossen Begierden des Mannes."    -Konfuzius


----------



## spielmaiki (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 01:53 schrieb:
			
		

> spielmaiki am 25.11.2006 01:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



einen noch bevor ich in wohlverdienten schlaf sinke:

"Eten, freten, supen - langsam gan un pupen" - deutsche Weise


----------



## DaDeUs (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				spielmaiki am 25.11.2006 01:59 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 25.11.2006 01:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Drei Dinge helfen, die Mühseligkeiten des Lebens zu tragen: Die Hoffnung, der Schlaf und das Lachen."  - Immanuel Kant

Gute Nacht


----------



## knaeckebrotdeluxe (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Chrisbeck am 24.11.2006 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Machen wir das doch einfach so. Wir schaffen die Demokratie ab, Beckstein wird zum Diktator, und dann kann er ja gerne machen was er will. Was für einen Bockmist verzapfen die denn schon wieder. Man sollte mal überlegen, das auch in anderen Ländern diese Spiele gespielt werden, und da passiert nichts, oder kaum was. Außer die beiden Male in Deutschland jetzt , oder in den USA, wo man Waffen kaufen kann. In Old Germany zwar nicht, aber hey, dann mal kurz zu EBay und mal ne Waffe kaufen. Ich denke mal es liegt nicht an den Spielen, sondern an den Schulen, Elternteilen, die sich einen Dreck um unsere Jugendlichen kümmern. Oder einfach mal alle Läden anweisen, die Spiele, seinen es ab 16 in abschließbare Regale zu stellen. Ok, es gibt immer genug die rankommen, sei es über das Internet. Darüber sollte man sich mal mehr Gedanken machen. Denke das ist eine gute Einschätzung der aktuellen Lage.
> 
> Gruß


Zeig mir mal die Waffenrubrik bei E-bay, ich wollt mal den Beckstein besuchen.


----------



## Sumpfling (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				knaeckebrotdeluxe am 25.11.2006 02:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Chrisbeck am 24.11.2006 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Btw ich hab da eine tolle Idee für ein  Addon für den aktuellen Hitman-Teil in dem Beckstein, Stoiber & Co wichtige Nebenrollen spielen könnten


----------



## DrBonsai (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

hm. Angriffe aus der Rechten Szene häufen sich von Jahr zu Jahr und sowas wie die NPD, die ja gegen die Verfassung verstößt und offenkundig gegen unsere "Freiheiten" fährt, wird nicht verboten. Da läuft einer Amok, weil er aus seinem "Leben" gemoppt wurde, weil er mal nicht der Geilste Typ ist.. etc etc und zufällig CS und Doom etc zockt, sollen Millionen von Spielern, die noch etwas Hirn haben dafür bluten!?  (Soll nicht heißen, dass ich diesen Amoklauf für gut heiße.. im Gegenteil)  Sind wir jetzt in China? Verbote hier Verbote da.. dann werden Internetseiten gefiltert wo über "Killerspiele" berichtet wird und dürfen nicht angezeigt werden. Spieler die diese Spiele aus Östereich importieren (hey.. ich hab schonmal ne Marktlücke gefunden, ich wandere aus *gg*)  werden für 3 Jahre wegen illegaler Nutzung von Counterstrike hinter Gittern gebracht. Sogar Tatort wird abgesetzt und kommt auf den Index, weil dort Menschen erschossen weden.  Nachrichten werden nur noch ohne Bilder vorgelesen, man könnte ja auch auf die Idee kommen nen Flugzeug in eine Bank crashen zu lassen.  Formel 1 und andere Rennen, zudem auch noch Need For Speed kommt auf den Index, weil sich Fahranfänger, zwischen 18 und 25 besoffen, und/oder unter Drogeneinfluss, Illegale rennen im öffentlichen Verkehr totfahren. Anno 1701 muß auch auf den Index... man KANN ja schließlich auch Waffen herstellen und andere Ländereien überfallen.  Moorhuhn ist auch sehr gewaltätig muß auch verboten werden, weil meine Kinder wegen des Spiels mit meinem Luftgewehr jetzt Tauben vom Nachbars Dach runterholen. Ich bin daran nicht schuld, die hören ja nicht einmal auf mich. (achtung Ironie, ich hab gar keine Kinder)  Ja nee ist klar.  

 Senkt lieber die Lohnnebenkosten, damit Firmen nicht in die Billiglohnländer abwandern und die Arbeitlosen nicht mit 345,-€ und ein bissl Zuschuss für Wohnung + Kindergeld am Ende des Monats nur noch trockene Nudeln essen müssen.  Keine Arbeit, kein Geld, kein Leben, keine Freiheit  = Ausgrenzung von der Gesellschafft = "Unterschicht" <--ich liebe dieses Wort!
Seht zu dass es wieder soziale Gerechtigkeit herrscht.. (angefangen bei der Märchensteuer)   Auf Deutsch...  Die Ursachen bekämpfen.. und das Schubladendenken mal an den Haken hängen!!!


Sorry wenn ich dieses Thema an einigen Stellen ins Lächerliche gezogen habe, aber die Verbote sind auchmehr als Lächerlich!


----------



## ToHappyX (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Guten Tag,
also meine wenigkeit studiert z. Z. auch Jura und ich hab mir mal den "Bericht" zur möglichen Erlassung eines Verbots von sogennanten "Killerspielen" des wissentschaftlichen Dienst durchgelesen und mit meinen vielleicht noch nicht so weitreichenden Kompetenz der Rechtswissenschaften durchgearbeitet (4.Semester).

Zunächst ist einmal anzumerken, dass der "Wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestags"; hier Michael G. und Carmen S. weder Dr. noch Prof. der Rechtswissenschaften sind und gerade darauf stützt sich der Bundestag  in seinen Möglichkeiten zum Erlass eines Verbotsgesetzes(schon sehr fragwürdig). [Hat der Bund keine Dr. oder Prof. die sich mit soetwas wichtigem wie dem Jugendschutz befassen???] 

Desweiteren habe ich bei der Durcharbeitung des Gutachtens einige fragwürdige Passagen anzumerken:

1. Die Legaldefinition des Wortes "KILLERSPIEL" enthält in sich schon einige 
fragwürdige Ausdrücke " das töten von Menschen in einer FIKTIVEN Spielewelt als Bestandteil ... des Erfolgs des Spieler"? 

Damit währe jedes Spiel der neueren Spielegeneration erfasst, in der du auf einen (pixiel)Menschen schießst um an dein vermeintliches Spielziel zu gelangen. Das heißt nicht nur CS sondern auch Call of Duty, Splinter Cell und andere Spiele in denen man (digitale) Menschen aus dem Weg räumen muß um seine Mission zu erfüllen. Das dies auch jede Art von Kriegssimulation erfasst, welche aus der Ego-perspekive gespielt wird ist bis jetzt noch in keinem Nachrichtenbericht aufgetaucht oder habt ihr z.B. bei Hart aber Fair Call of Duty oder ähnliches im Bericht gesehen????

Natürlich müßste ein Gesetz für das Verbot von solchen Spielen auch grundgesetzlichen Maßstäben genügen, hier haben die Autoren doch weit mehr als ein paar Augen zugedrückt um dem Bund eine Regelungskompetenz zuzusprechen. Werde mich nun etwas kürzer fassen:

2. Die elterliche Sorge(Sorgfaltspflicht der Eltern) 
Die Verfasser des Berichts sprechen den Eltern das Können und die Möglichkeit ab ihre Kinder und Jugendlichen zu Beaufsichtigen und ihnen gegebenfalls dafür zu sorgen für sie nicht geeignete Spiele nicht zu besitzen.
Sprich Eltern könnte nich zugemutet werden auch mal auf den PC ihres Kindes zu schauen um Spiele zu entdecken die für sie nicht geeignet sind.
Inkompetente Eltern +  bessere Möglichkeiten der Jugendlichen an gewaltverherlichende Spiele zu kommen = Kompetenz des Bundes zur Regelung des Spieleangebots.

3. Die Verfasser gehen davon aus dass es keines wissenschaftlichen Gutachtens bedarf um den Bezug zwischen Gewaltbereitschaft von Kindern und Jugendlichen und Killerspielen herzustellen, jedoch sollte die Bundesregierung ein oder zwei parat haben um ihere Kompetenz zu stützen.

4. Die Verfasser fordern zum Jugenschutz eine Kontrolle aller möglichen Internetseiten welche "Killerspiel" anbieten bzw. den Zugang zu solchen ermöglichen, verboten werden müßte. ( sehr realistisch, wer kontroliert das Internet???)

5. Die Verfasser halten die USK für inkompeten bzw. die Regelungen welche die USK erlässt für unzureichend. Spielehersteller könnten auch ohne USK-Siegel Spiele(die erst ab 18J. verkauft werden durfen) veröffentlichen und somit die Indizierung vermeiden. Die Frage ist aber, wenn ich bereits Volljährig bin und somit auch Indizierte Spiele unter der Ladentheke kaufen kann, warum ist dann ein Herstellungs- und Einfuhrverbot wirksamer als die USK???. Nur als Anmerkung alle Amokläufer (Erfurt/Emsdetten) waren bereits über 18J alt. Ihnen das spielen von solchen "Killer" Spiele zu verbieten wäre also garnicht möglich gewesen!!!

6. Und zuletzt müßte der Gesetzgeber klar definieren was unter den Begriff "Killerspiel" fallen würde??? Das bloße töten von Computergegnern kann damit ja nicht gemeint sein, ansonsten währe schon Supermario ein Verbrechen.

Ich glaube einfach dass ein Verbot ins leere laufen würde und die Abschaffung der USK keinen Sinn hätte. Es müsste etwas an der Ladentheke und in den Kinderzimmern dieser Nation getan werden, Eltern die ihre Kinder vor den Computer setzen damit sie RUHE haben und nicht wissen was ihr Kind spielt sind selbst dafür verantwortlich ob eine Schädigung durch Spiele entsteht, Ladenbesitzer die USK 16 an 12J verkaufen müssen sich auch diesen Schuh der Verantworlichkeit anziehen und gegebenfalls mit schweren Konsequenzen rechnen. 

Jedoch möchte ich hier mal 1 anregen, selbst wenn wir davon ausgehen das Computerspiele "GEFAHR" für Jugendliche darstellen und damit im schlimmsten Fall Menschenleben kosten, wieviele Menschen sterben bei Amokläufen??? 10, 20, 100 jedes Jahr??? Ich glaube zwar nicht ganz so viele, aber was ist mit den Menschen die jedes Jahr an TABAKK sterben hier gehen die Zahlen nicht bei 10 oder 20 los; hier heißt es 10000 bzw. 100000.
Ich würde mir wünschen das die Tabakindustrie mal mit so einer Gesetzesiniziative konfrontiert würde.

p.s. Bin auch raucher!!!


----------



## Maria-Redeviel (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



> Es bedarf keines wissenschaftlich erbrachten Beweises, dass ein solcher Zusammenhang besteht



Das gefällt mir! Willkürliche Gesetzte und gundlose Entscheidungen, es gibt selten Momente, wo sovielen Menschen die Willkür der staatlichen Herrschaft bewusst wird.


----------



## quertreiber (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Es ist doch wieder typisch für unsere Politiker - 
alles, mit dem sie nicht umgehen können (oder wollen) muss verboten werden!

Mit "umgehen" meine ich, eine Lösung für ein Problem suchen und finden. Die so genannten "Killerspiele" sind mit Sicherheit nicht die Ursache für diese Entwicklungen. Die Ursachen sind wohl eher in den Bereichen Schule (Bildungspolilitk) als auch familiärem Umfeld (Sozialpolitik, Arbeitsmarkt) zu suchen.

Anstatt sich mit den Ursachen zu befassen und diese positiv zu wandeln, ist es für Politiker schon immer einfacher gewesen, die Symptome zu verbieten - in diesem Fall eben die Computer-Spiele.

Außerdem kann ich nicht so ganz die Verbindung herstellen - zwischen der realen Welt und der virtuellen, wo es dann zu solchen kranken Reaktionen in der Realität führen könnte.

Wäre unsere Gesellschaft "gesund" - würden solche Auswüchse wie in Emsdetten oder Erfurt wohl nicht statt finden. 

Ein Verbot von Computer Spielen wird die Situation in der Gesellschaft, die zu den o. g. Ereignissen führten, wohl kaum verändern.

quertreiber


----------



## The_Sisko (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Dazu fällt mir nur diese Text ins Gedächtnis welchen ich vor ein paar Tagen im I-Net gelesen habe:

Nachdem die Diskussion um Computerspiele mal wieder entbrannt ist, kommt nun eine neue erschreckende Erkenntnis:

*Brot ist gefährlich !!*

Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen haben folgende unglaubliche Entdeckungen zum Thema Brot gemacht:

1. Mehr als 98 Prozent aller verurteilten Verbrecher sind Brotesser.

2. Die Hälfte aller Kinder, die in einem Haushalt mit Brot aufwachsen schneiden bei Intelligenztests unter dem Durchschnitt ab.

3. Im 18. Jahrhundert, als jedes Brot noch zu Hause gebacken wurde, war die allgemeine Lebenserwartung höchstens 50 Jahre. Plötzlicher Kindstod, Tod bei Geburt, Typhus, Gelbfieber und Grippe waren unverhältnismässig weit verbreitet.

4. Mehr als 90 Prozent aller Verbrechen wurden innerhalb 24 Stunden nachdem Brot konsumiert wurde begangen.

5. Brot wird aus einer Substanz mit Namen "Teig" hergestellt. Es ist bewiesen, daß ein Pfund Teig eine Maus töten kann. Der durchschnittliche Amerikaner isst diese Menge jeden Monat!

6. Primitive Völker, die kein Brot kennen, kennen auch keinen Krebs, Alzheimer, Parkinson oder Osteoporose.

7. Brot wird als abhängig machend eingestuft. Versuchspersonen, die nur Wasser gefüttert wurden, bettelten nach schon zwei Tagen nach Brot.

8. Brot kann als Einstiegsdroge gesehen werden. Die meisten Konsumenten nehmen es mit anderen Substanzen, wie Butter, Marmelade und sogar kaltem Aufschnitt zu sich.

9. Neugeborene Menschen brechen von Brot.

10. Die meisten Brotkonsumenten können nicht mehr unterscheiden zwischen echten wissentschaftlich fundierten Erhebungen und dämlichem statistischem Mumpitz.

Deshalb fordern wir:

1. Kein Brotverkauf an Minderjährige.

2. Eine deutschlandweite Kampagne "Sag nein zu Toast!" mit Werbespots und Aufklärungsplakaten.

3. Eine 300% Steuer auf Brot um die verheerenden Auswirkungen des Brotkonsumes zahlen zu können.

4. Es dürfen bei der Bewerbung von Brot keine Menschen, Tiere oder nette Farben gezeigt werden, die das Brot in einem ungefährlichen Licht erscheinen lassen könnten.

5. Die Etablierung von "Brotfreien Zonen" um Schulen.


----------



## drdoom85 (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				The_Sisko am 25.11.2006 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu fällt mir nur diese Text ins Gedächtnis welchen ich vor ein paar Tagen im I-Net gelesen habe:
> 
> Nachdem die Diskussion um Computerspiele mal wieder entbrannt ist, kommt nun eine neue erschreckende Erkenntnis:
> 
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen: Brot in Schulen macht gewaltätig, da es schon oft Schlägereien um Pausenbrote gab!

Besonders gefährlich ist die russische Variante des Brotes, auch bekannt als Russisch Brot. Dieses wird aufgrund seiner gefährlichkeit nur in sehr geringen Mengen von etwa 100g verkauft.


----------



## hawk26 (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Hab früher Cowboy und Indianer gespielt.. das mich das zum Massenmörder gemacht hätte wär mir nicht bekannt  


Eines ist klar, die Parteien die ein derart hirnrissiges Gesetz verabschieden werden kriegen bei der nächsten Regierungswahl kein Bein mehr auf den Boden ^^

Entweder man geht gar nicht mehr wählen oder man wird Protestwähler


----------



## Helios27 (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Besonders gefällt mir an dem "Gutachten", dass das entscheidene Grundrecht vorsichtshalber garnicht geprüft wird.
Oder ist die Meinungsfreiheit (Stichwort: Zensurverbot) wirklich nicht releveant in diesem Zusammenhang?

Ohne Worte ...

Im Übrigen ist das "Gutachten" aus juristischer Sicht durchaus diskussionswürdig. Man merkt, dass es mal eben schnell gemacht wurde.


----------



## mike-air (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				The_Sisko am 25.11.2006 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu fällt mir nur diese Text ins Gedächtnis welchen ich vor ein paar Tagen im I-Net gelesen habe:
> 
> Nachdem die Diskussion um Computerspiele mal wieder entbrannt ist, kommt nun eine neue erschreckende Erkenntnis:
> 
> ...






     Lach mich schlapp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!geil geil geil dreimal geil.
So einfach ist es etwas zu einer gefahr für die Menschheit zu machen. echt lächerlich die ganze schiesse da wegen emstetten.Selbst wenn er nur Atari Pac man gespielt hätte Wär das jetzt aufem index.

Warum les ich nix im zusammenhang mit irgendwelchen Gewalt verherlichenden Filmen????Weil sie im Fernsehn kommen-dem massen verdummungs medium nummer eins.Die wollen uns nur vom rechner weg kriegen weil sie keine werbung in so einem umfang dir um die ohren hauen könne wie in der glotze. 
Ein Mensch der nicht konsumiert,wird in unsere Gesellschaft als asozial dargestellt.  Die maschinerie muss laufen- KAufen kaufen kaufen.

Aber wenn du jetzt als 18 jähriger nicht mehr wie früher 2-4 std am tag vor der glotze sitzt-sondern 4-8std täglich vor dem rechner-entgehen dir rund 200 werbespotz-und das merken die so langsam-und die Politiker-grad der herr stoiber hat doch eh nix im Hirn also irgendwas muss er ja mal sagen das die öffentlichkeit ihn wahrnimmt-und wenn der keine Geisel der industrie is wer dann???????


----------



## yodahome (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				quertreiber am 25.11.2006 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kann ich nicht so ganz die Verbindung herstellen - zwischen der realen Welt und der virtuellen, wo es dann zu solchen kranken Reaktionen in der Realität führen könnte.
> 
> Wäre unsere Gesellschaft "gesund" - würden solche Auswüchse wie in Emsdetten oder Erfurt wohl nicht statt finden.
> 
> Ein Verbot von Computer Spielen wird die Situation in der Gesellschaft, die zu den o. g. Ereignissen führten, wohl kaum verändern.



Nuja, die Verbindung ist, dass die virtuellen Welten von Menschen der realen Welt geschaffen werden und das es offenbar Spielemacher gibt, die ein Bedürfnis haben Gewalt derartig zu inszenieren. Die Gesellschaft produziert diese Medienprodukte und die Idee durch deren Verbot die gesellschaftlichen Ursachen zu eliminieren ist natürlich schlichtweg Blödsinn. Zumal es hier um maximal eine handvoll sehr krasser Ereignisse geht, die sehr viele verschiedene Ursachen haben. 

Da sieht man, wie nervös die Politiker sind, dass sie ihre demokratische Legitimation verlieren könnten, sie klammern sich an solche Ereignisse um zu zeigen, dass sie noch die Hosen anhaben. Denn eigentlich könnte sich die Gameindustrie ja selbst Zensur verordnen, das wäre sicher wesentlich wirksamer. 

Letztendlich gibt es die Verbotsdiskussion bei neuen Medien immer mal wieder (das war bei Rockmusik so, Fernsehen, Filmen) und ich bin einfach dafür, dass wir alle demokratischen Mittel ausschöpfen um ein pauschales, unreflektiertes Verbot zu verhindern. Dass Kinder diese Spiele nicht in die Hände kriegen dürfen ist ja wohl Konsens. Ich selbst bin Verkäufer für Lotto und Tabakwaren und da ist der Verkauf an <16 bzw. <18 auch verboten und wir halten uns dran und ich finde das auch richtig. Aber Erwachsene müssen einfach eigenverantwortlich sein und aus freiem Willen allzu gewaltverherrlichende Spiele gar nicht erst kaufen. Denn wenn's keinen Profit bringt, wird's auch nicht mehr produziert. Aber wenn sie unbedingt wollen, dann müssen sie auch können


----------



## mike-air (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				ToHappyX am 25.11.2006 08:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag,
> also meine wenigkeit studiert z. Z. auch Jura und ich hab mir mal den "Bericht" zur möglichen Erlassung eines Verbots von sogennanten "Killerspielen" des wissentschaftlichen Dienst durchgelesen und mit meinen vielleicht noch nicht so weitreichenden Kompetenz der Rechtswissenschaften durchgearbeitet (4.Semester).
> 
> Zunächst ist einmal anzumerken, dass der "Wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestags"; hier Michael G. und Carmen S. weder Dr. noch Prof. der Rechtswissenschaften sind und gerade darauf stützt sich der Bundestag  in seinen Möglichkeiten zum Erlass eines Verbotsgesetzes(schon sehr fragwürdig). [Hat der Bund keine Dr. oder Prof. die sich mit soetwas wichtigem wie dem Jugendschutz befassen???]
> ...




Letztes jahr sind nur in Deutschland 140000 Menschen am Tabak Genus(LOL) vereckt. Aber die Gesundheits reform will noch mehr geld von uns?????????????????Das beispiel Tabak zeigt am besten das selbst unser STAAT eine Geisel der INDUSTRIE ist. Würden die nicht so horende Einahmen damit machen würde es schon längst verboten sein, dann sollen sie bitte die Kranken kassen aus diesen einahmen finazieren und nicht wir.

Wo bleibt unsere revolution????Ist es nicht schon längst unsere Pflicht  was zu ändern? Together the Antz Conguer the Elephant."Zusammen"


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

In meinen Augen ist Deutschland doch schon lang keine Demokratie mehr, Oligarchie trifft's da schon eher. Die Politiker sind doch nur noch auf ihren eigenen Vorteil aus. Das Volk, und dessen Probleme, Ängste, und Sorgen, schert die in Berlin doch einen feuchten Dreck.

Diesen Punkt (--> Ehernes Gesetz der Oligarchie) haben wir doch schon lang überschritten. Einfach mal überlegen, wie oft schon die Pensionen und Diäten der Politiker nach oben "korrigiert" wurden, während Rentner eine Nullrunde fahren "durften". Oder dass die Legislaturperiode auf 5 Jahre angehoben werden soll, aber dem normalen Bürger der Kündigungsschutz genommen werden soll.

Das ganze Affentheater was grade läuft, ist doch nur ein weiterer Beweis für meine Behauptung. Es interessiert die Politiker einen Dreck wie die Sache wirklich aussieht, hauptsache blinder Aktionismus um ja die Gunst der bekannten Stammwähler zu behalten.

In meinen Augen wird's es langsam wirklich Zeit dass es mal richtig kracht. Schwarz-Rot treibt Deutschland ja echt mit Vorsatz in den Untergang.  Immer wird Deutschen fehlender Patriotismus vorgeworfen. Ja, das merk ich auch. Dass so eine Missregierung so lange akzeptiert wird, und zugelassen wird dass unser Vaterland so zu Grunde gerichtet wird von inkompetenten Hohlköpfen.


----------



## Zockmock (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

*
Sehr viele Posts hier sind sehr sachlich und gut durchdacht sowie gut rüber gebracht worden. Danke dafür.

Das Problem ist leider das dies hier kein Verantwortlicher lesen wird ge-
schweige denn weiterleiten wird oder sogar dazu benutzt eine vernünftige Grundlage, der völlig überflüssigen Diskussion, für ein weiteres Vorgehen
zu Grunde legt. Nein, es interessiert nicht "da oben". 

Aber schuld allein haben die Politiker mit ihrer Unwissenheit nicht. 
Auch haben die "Medien" wie die BILD (oh man sowas Medien zu nennen)
schuld, die mit ihrer Unwissenheit und Falsch-Recherche eine sehr breite
Masse des noch unwissenderen Volkes erreicht. 
Und dies machen sich die Politiker zu nutze eine einfache, schnelle und völlig falsche Entscheidung treffen zu wollen. Aber dann noch "Leute" an dieses Thema ranlassen die augenscheinlich weder wirklich richtig Ahnung noch wirklich Interesse zeigen auch mal die Seite der Gamer genauer zu betrachten, zeugt von überschneller Reaktion und Publicity vieler dummer Politiker aus irgendwelchen Hinterhof-Staaten und Städten...

Nicht mehr lange, 
Deutschland ist auf dem besten Wege vor die Hunde zu gehen...
Irgendwann gibt es einen gewaltigen Knall
oder das Volk sieht endlich mal ein das es so nicht weitergehen kann !
*
So far ...
S.R.


----------



## Konrad1985 (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.11.2006 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen ist Deutschland doch schon lang keine Demokratie mehr, Oligarchie trifft's da schon eher. Die Politiker sind doch nur noch auf ihren eigenen Vorteil aus. Das Volk, und dessen Probleme, Ängste, und Sorgen, schert die in Berlin doch einen feuchten Dreck.
> 
> Diesen Punkt (--> Ehernes Gesetz der Oligarchie) haben wir doch schon lang überschritten. Einfach mal überlegen, wie oft schon die Pensionen und Diäten der Politiker nach oben "korrigiert" wurden, während Rentner eine Nullrunde fahren "durften". Oder dass die Legislaturperiode auf 5 Jahre angehoben werden soll, aber dem normalen Bürger der Kündigungsschutz genommen werden soll.
> 
> ...



grundsätzlich stimme ich dir  zu. meine befürchtung ist auch, dass diese politische frustriertheit die lager der rechten und linken immer mehr stärkt. nichts ist gefährlicher als zwei starke lager voller extremer (siehe auch weimarer republik).
die andere seite ist die, dass in der linken auch viele gemäßigte sind und sich auf rechter seite gott sei dank viele inkompetente und beschränkte leute tummeln (was aber keine herunterspielung der gefahr von der seite sein soll)


----------



## Free-Dschi (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Stellt euch mal vor, die Produktion und der Vertrieb von [  ] Killerspielen [/  ]  in Deutschland würde wirklich verboten! Ich sag nur: Crysis


----------



## hawk26 (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Wenn derartiges wirklich passiert.. überleg mal wieviele Menschen aus den verschiedensten Schichten und Altersklassen derartige Spiele zocken

Ein großer Teil davon ist wahlberechtigt und wenn die dann der Meinung sind das sie diesen Zustand(Diktatur käme mir da in den Sinn) nicht tolerieren "wollen" so haben sie bei der nächsten Regierungswahl die Möglichkeit das zu ändern.

Wenn ich nur mal in meinem deutschen Bekanntenkreis suche wieviele Spitzenkräfte sich da befinden für welche es ein Klacks wäre eine dementsprechende neue Partei mit entsprechenden Programm zu Gründen habe ich keine Sorge das es ein derartiges Gesetz lange geben wird  
 

Alte Parteien werden nahezu verschwinden und Deutschland wird mal ordentlich umgekrempelt was schon lange dringend nötig ist.


----------



## Metrodominon (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Also ich sage nur so viel.

Das "Blut muss relastisch aus den Körper fliessen"
Es muss nicht zwingend sein dass die Schädeldecke aufklappt und das Hirn zum vorschein kommt oder sowas.

Computerspiele sind für mich "Spielfilme" zum selberdrehen und nicht das üben vom töten unschuldiger.

Der Typ der die den Terror gemacht hat wollte aufmerksamkeit. Man kann es erkennen an dem Video was online ist wo er auf englisch spricht. Was für mich der erste hinweis ist dass er auch möchte dass es in Amerika berühmt wird. Das Video hat sehr viele ähnlichkeiten wie das Video vom Collumien Massaker.

Ich denke ein Spiel kann nie von alleine einen Menschen dazu bringen andere zu töten.

Der Typ hatte Probleme zuhause und/oder in der Schule.
Vielleicht hat er auch Kokain oder Speed genommen schlimmsten falls vielleicht sogar Pilze die zu wahnvorstellungen oder paranoia geführt haben.
Zudem finden sich bestimmt Bücher über Illuminaten oder sonstigen Verschwörungen bei ihn.

Ich gehe auf die Strasse um zu demonstrieren. Ich spiele Computerspiele sehr gerne ich habe es gerne wenn es realistisch wirkt und hatte auch noch nicht den gedanken auf meiner Arbeit alle zu töten.

Deutschland ist in der beziehung einfach nur schwach.
Hohe MWST, hohe Kippenpreise, keine arbeit
und jetzt wollen die auch noch das Spielen verbieten....

genug ist genug sobald dass durch ist dass diese Spiele noch weiter Zensiert oder gar Verboten werden bin ich in Berlin und demonstriere.

Wir Spieler können doch nichts dafür  dass die Eltern nicht auf Ihre Kinder achten können. Ich bin 23 Jahre alt und meiner Meinung nach können Sie sonst eine Zensur ab 21 rausbringen anstatt uns allen Spass zu nehmen.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

http://zensiert.us/index.php?itemid=651


----------



## hawk26 (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Das sollte man mit Sponsorgeldern ins Fernsehen geben


----------



## Fuscher (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Meiner Meinung nach sollten in der Tat viele Spiele, die frei ab 18 oder sogar schon ab 16 auf den Index gesetzt werden.
Es wäre dann ja nicht so, dass sie für "interessierte" Spieler unerreichbar wären, lediglich wäre gesichert, dass zuvor eine eingehende Auseinandersetzung mit den Inhalten des Spiels stattgefunden hat, was besonders für Eltern minderjähriger Kinder, die ein solches Spiel auf dem Weihnachstwunschzettel ihres Sprösslings finden, durchaus hilfreich wäre.
Und mal ehrlich:
Spiele wie Far Cry, Half-Life und co (wobei ich Spiele, wie "Backjarde Wrestling" gar nicht zu nennen brauche) sind in der Tat nicht wirklich eine kutlurelle Bereicherung.
Wenn man sich abreagieren will, ist Sport sicherlich mindestens genauso gut geeignet, wenn man "mit anderen kommunizieren will" kann man auch ein Brettspiel spielen.
Ich habe durchaus auch viele Ego-Shooter gespielt, doch rückblickend muss ich sagen, dass es keinerlei Erfahrungen gibt, die man aus solchen Spielen mitnehmen könnte - im Gegensatz vielleicht zu Adventures oder ähnlichem, wo soetwas wie Kombinationsgeist gefragt ist.

Meine Meinung also: Ein totales Verbot solcher Spiele halte ich für ungerechtfertigt, der Tatsache, dass wesentlich mehr Spiele auf den Index gehören, kann ich mich aber nicht verschließen.


----------



## ichmusssagen (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Fuscher am 25.11.2006 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach sollten in der Tat viele Spiele, die frei ab 18 oder sogar schon ab 16 auf den Index gesetzt werden.
> Es wäre dann ja nicht so, dass sie für "interessierte" Spieler unerreichbar wären, lediglich wäre gesichert, dass zuvor eine eingehende
> 
> Meine Meinung also: Ein totales Verbot solcher Spiele halte ich für ungerechtfertigt, der Tatsache, dass wesentlich mehr Spiele auf den Index gehören, kann ich mich aber nicht verschließen.



Diese Aussagen bergen einen Wiederspruch in sich.
Verbieten oder nicht verbieten?
Nun, sicherlich wären "killerspiele" nur noch online, zB.Us-Versionen verfügbar, und Spielekonsolen nutzende Minderjährige geschützt.
Und sicherlich wäre dies ein positives ergebnis, nur hat es wenig mit Amokläufern zu tun. Es ist nicht klar, ob Amokläufer bereits als 9 jährige auf einer Konsole "gekillt" haben, eigendlich ist es eher unwarscheinlich.
1. sind die Amokläufer oft volljährig, 2. wurde in den meisten fällen von Multiplayer-online-egoshootern berichtet, und 3. wurden die Gewalttaten im letzten Fall sogar im Internet vom Täter angekündigt.
Ein solcher Täter ist definitiv in der Lage das "Killerspiel" seiner Wahl im Netz zu erwerben. 
Somit ist ein Gerichtlicher Entwurf auf dieser Basis mehr als Fraglich, noch dazu mit dem Zusatz "ein wissenschaftlicher Beweis  ist nicht erforderlich" 
Wenn man also dem Problem habhaft werden möchte sollte man sich vielleicht doch wissenschaftlich mit diesem Beschäftigen, denn ein Gesetz das 12 Jährige vor Ego-shootern schützt, das aber gegen Amokläufer gerichtet sein soll, welche in der Lage sind sich Schusswaffen im Internet zu besorgen ist wohl verfehlt.


----------



## Micha42 (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Wenn ich das nur lese  ( realitätsnah simuliertes Töten )  ich finde die spiele die es da gibt, alle kennen sie, sind weit von der behauptung realitätsnah. Da man nur 1 leben hat oder auch nicht 200 gugel auf denn gegener feuern muss bis der tot ist ich glaube auch nicht das es geht das man beim sprigen jemand erschissen kann und noch vieles mehr . Aber warum gibt es da eigntlich flugsimulatoren wie ja allen bekant ist würden mit solchen spielen der anschlag am 11 september geplant  und ich glaube das da mehr Menschen gestorben sind aber darüber denkt keiner nach sowas ist realitätsnah und nicht unsere (killerspiele) die überaupnichtz mit demm realen leben zutun haben


----------



## DrBonsai (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Ich hatte mir Half-Live 2 bei Media Markt gekauft. Es lag öffentlich in den Regalen "Keine Jugendfreigabe gemäß §14 JuSchGe   USK"   Ich hab mich früher schon gefragt..  eh muß das sein? Warum liegen die hier öffentlich rum?  Warum liegen die nicht in einer Vitrine, abgeschlossen oder werden nicht ganz aus den Regalen genommen und nur auf Anfrage und mit Vorlage des Personalausweises rausgegeben?  Als ich mir Half-Life 2 gekauft hatte waren zufällig 15-16 Jährige vor mir an der Kasse die ebenfalls HL2 in den Händen hielten. Der Kassiererin hat das nicht interessiert wie alt sie waren. Normal hätte sie sich Strafbar gemacht. Leider hatte ich an diesem Tag nicht all zuviel Zeit.. ich hätte dazu schon was gesagt.  Das Gleiche in Grün an der Tankstelle. In meiner Stadt haben nachts bis zu 15 Tankstellen 24 Stunden geöffnet (156.000 Einwohnerstadt)  Schon der reinste Wahnsinn.  Hier uns da muß ich mal an die Tanke ran. Beruflich bedingt.  Da sehe auch ständig Jugendliche die sich haufenweise Alk kaufen und werden auch nicht nach dem Ausweis gefragt.  Ich denke da sollte man anfangen. Man müßte den Verkauf, bzw. die Weitergabe von nicht Jugendfreien Waren höher bestrafen. 

Wenn Lehrer in der Schule mitbekommen, dass die Schüler Counterstrike Zocken oder Hochprozentigen Alk zu sich nehmen und noch keine 18 sind, sollten die Eltern oder sogar das Jugendamt mal eingeschaltet werden.
Klingt zwar hart, aba is so. Sorry, es sollte jetzt nicht so dargestellt werden dass CS-Spieler alles Akis sind.  Ich Trinke sogut wie gar keinen Alk. Naja..und CS ist auch nicht so mein Ding. Ich spiele lieber Singleplayer..  wie F.E.A.R. etc..    

Die bestehenden Gesetze sind vollkommen ausreichend, man muß sie nur richtig umsetzen.


----------



## Zockmock (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Micha42 am 25.11.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das nur lese  ( realitätsnah simuliertes Töten )  ich finde die spiele die es da gibt, alle kennen sie, sind weit von der behauptung realitätsnah. Da man nur 1 leben hat oder auch nicht 200 gugel auf denn gegener feuern muss bis der tot ist ich glaube auch nicht das es geht das man beim sprigen jemand erschissen kann und noch vieles mehr . Aber warum gibt es da eigntlich flugsimulatoren wie ja allen bekant ist würden mit solchen spielen der anschlag am 11 september geplant  und ich glaube das da mehr Menschen gestorben sind aber darüber denkt keiner nach sowas ist realitätsnah und nicht unsere (killerspiele) die überaupnichtz mit demm realen leben zutun haben



Genau.
Und bekanntlich kam der Flugsimulator mit dem der Anschlag geübt wurde von Microsoft, also warum nicht an der Wurzel anfangen und alle Betriebssysteme verbieten den damit ist ja erst möglich. Genauso wie sich über Bomben zu informieren, im Internet Anleitungen finden, Killerspiele downloaden und installieren, WORD-Dokumente als Abschiedsbriefe verfassen. Hmm bald sind wir wieder in der DDR und Internet wird abgeschafft da man es nicht richtig kontrollieren kann . . .

BTW: Ich frag mich sowieso überhaupt wie das in den anderen Ländern abläuft...
Gibt es da solche Diskussionen? Gibt es dort "Amokläufe" ?


----------



## Zockmock (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Blutspur durch die Medien 
(C) by Melanie „Lita“ Richter @ killerspiel-spieler.org

Vom Balanceakt zwischen purem Schwachsinn und journalistischer Freiheit

… Die Königin schlägt den Jungen mitten ins Gesicht, so dass es anfängt zu bluten. Kurze Zeit später muss er zusehen, wie der Faun, der ihm helfen wollte qualvoll zu Eis erstarrt. Er steht daneben und sieht das Leid und die Schmerzen in seinem Gesicht und kann nichts dagegen tun. Es kommt einige Zeit später zu einer finalen Schlacht zwischen gut und böse, mit barbarischen Waffen schlagen die Gegner im Schlachtgetümmel aufeinander ein und man hört, wie blanker Stahl Körperteile und Knochen durchtrennt. …

So oder ähnlich könnten Ausschnitte aus dem Film „Der König von Narnia“ beschrieben werden, welcher dank der verantwortungsvollen Arbeit der FSK ab 6 Jahren freigegeben wurde und in den meisten Kritiken hochgelobt wird.

Nun mag man sich fragen ob diese Freigabe denn angesichts der eingangs beschrieben Szenen wirklich sinnvoll ist. Der überwiegende Teil der Presse scheint diese Meinung zu vertreten und beschreibt den Film, mit warmen Worten in denen vor allem die fantasievolle Ausstattung und die positiven Werte des Film hervorgehoben werden. Kein Wort von zuviel Gewalt oder Szenen die auf die lieben Kinderchen eher bedrückend wirken könnten. Möglicherweise liegt es daran, dass die Romanvorlage eine Auflage von über 85 Millionen verkauften Büchern in 29 Sprachen erreicht - sie ist damit die weltweit zweitgrößte Bücherreihe nach Harry Potter, oder aber auch an dem allseits beliebten Disney-Label, das von Haus aus schon für wertvolle Kinderunterhaltung steht.

Ganz anderes sieht die Berichterstattung in anderen Bereichen der Unterhaltungsindustrie aus, dort spricht man von Verboten, Killerspielen und Gewaltverherrlichung – die Rede ist von Computer- und Videospielen. Gerade in diesem Bereich bekleckern sich die marktführenden Zeitungen und Zeitschriften, die sehr viel Wert auf die eigene objektive Berichterstattung legen, mit eher zweifelhaftem Ruhm. Dort liest man reihenweise schlecht recherchierte, mit Vorurteilen behaftete und plakativ negative Artikel, wenn es um die Darstellung von Computer- und Videospielen und den dazu gehörigen Communitys geht.

Im Folgenden sollen einige dieser Faupax’ des deutschen Journalismus näher beleuchtet und an Beispielen dargestellt und natürlich auch richtig gestellt werden. Die Zitate die hier in einer kleinen Auswahl zusammengestellt worden und stammen aus den Zeitungen ‚Die Welt’, ‚Welt am Sonntag’, ‚Die Zeit’, ‚FAZ’, ‚Süddeutsche Zeitung’, ‚Hamburger Allgemeine’, ‚Rheinische Post’, ‚Hamburger Abendblatt’ sowie den Zeitschriften ‚Der Spiegel’ und ‚Focus’ und stammen aus den letzten 5 Jahren.

Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass die Medien immer dann ein Thema aufgreifen, wenn es im Zusammenhang mit einem schlimmen Ereignis ins Gespräch gekommen ist oder als mögliche Erklärung für dieses herangezogen wird. So auch im Fall der jugendlichen Amokläufer Martin Peyerl (Bad Reichenhall, 01.11.1999) und Robert Steinhäusers (Erfurt, 26.04.2002).

So schrieb der Spiegel zum Amoklauf Martin Peyerls folgendes:

„Vom Vater hat er den Umgang mit Waffen gelernt. Am Computer hat er geübt, wie man zielt.“ [1]

Dabei bezieht sich der Spiegel auf die Computerspiele, die Peyerl regelmäßig gespielt haben soll und die nach der Tat bei ihm gefunden wurden. Die Motivation der Tat wurde folgendermaßen erklärt:

„Durch das fortgesetzte Spielen mit gewalthaltigen Computer- und Videospielen wird die Umwelt insgesamt als bedrohlich erlebt. Es kommt zum Realitätsverlust.“ [2]

Auch im Fall Robert Steinhäusers wird die Vorgehensweise mit dem Computerspiel das er spielte erklärt.

„Mittlerweile wurde bekannt, dass der Todesschütze von Erfurt mit einem Computer – Trainingsprogramm das Töten per Kopfschuss geübt hatte. Das erklärt nach Ansicht der Polizei auch, warum es kaum Verletzte unter den Opfern des Schülers gegeben hat, sondern sofort Tote.“ [3]

Das ist natürlich eine Erklärung, aber sollte man an dieser Stelle nicht viel eher die realen Schießerfahrungen der beiden Amokläufer berücksichtigen, die Peyerl durch das Training mit seinem Vater, der 19 ‚scharfe’ Waffen besaß, und die Steinhäuser durch seine Zeit im Schützenverein gesammelt hat?! Aber warum, wie in diesem Fall das Nahe liegende berücksichtigen, wenn man sich doch in wilde Theorien reinsteigern kann.

Eine Spielkategorie, die es den Journalisten besonders angetan hat sind die EgoShooter, speziell das Spiel Counterstrike. Zur Einteilung der Spiele äußert sich ‚Die Zeit’ wie folgt:

„Nette Computerspiele, in denen ein besonders schöner Zoo entsteht – und weniger nette wie Resident Evil oder Counterstrike, deren Ziel es ist, möglichst viele Menschen blutig niederzumetzeln.“ [4]

Bei der Darstellung von EgoShootern wird immer wieder gern die Einseitigkeit des Spielziels hervorgehoben, es ist kaum oder gar nicht die Rede von den strategischen oder kommunikativen Aspekten des Spiels.

Es kommt in diesem Zusammenhang auch zu ganz offensichtlichen Falschdarstellungen wie in der Beschreibung des Spiels Counterstrike.

„Das Spiel (Anm. Couterstrike), dass es seit 1999 gibt, war einst kostenlos aus dem Internet herunterladbar und hieß früher „Half-Life“.“ [5]

Dem ist natürlich nicht so, denn bei Counterstrike handelt es sich um eine Modifikation des Spiels Halflife und davon gibt es neben Counterstrike auch noch unzählige andere, die verschiedene Szenarien darstellen und unterschiedliche Spielziele haben. Diese reichen von lustigen Affen, die sich mit Bananen und anderem Obst bewerfen (Monkey Strike) bis zu Kämpfen zwischen Soldaten der Achsenmächten und der Alliierten (Day of Defeat) in der Zeit des Zweiten Weltkrieges.

Besonders viel Aufmerksamkeit wird auch gern der willkürlichen Ausschmückung der Spieldetails gewidmet. Je blutiger sich das beschreiben lässt, desto euphorischer sind die Journalisten. So schreibt der Spiegel beispielsweise:

„Eines seiner (Anm. Robert Steinhäuser) Lieblingsspiel war ‚Counterstrike’, ein Killerspiel, bei dem zwei feindliche Terroristeneinheiten sich bekriegen. Maskierte jagen da andere Maskierte durch Wüstenlandschaften und dunkelgraue Betonwelten, nehmen Dunkelmänner ins Fadenkreuz ihrer virtuellen Maschinenpistolen und feuern weiße Blitze – bis der gesamte Bildschirm rot zuckt: Das Opfer verblutet, das Ziel ist erreicht, der Spieler gewinnt.“ [6]

Das Verbluten des Opfers ist ebenso wenig Spielziel, wie die Tatsache das es sich um zwei feindliche Terroristeneinheiten im Spiel handelt und der gesamte Bildschirm zuckt nicht rot wenn geschossen wird, ebenso wie nicht alle Spielfiguren maskiert sind.

Ähnlich ist die folgende Aussage zu bewerten:

„Großmütter mit Kinderwagen und Schulmädchen bringen Extrapunkte im PC-Spiel Counterstrike“ [7]

Denn Zivilisten sind in Counterstrike in der Rolle der zu befreienden Geiseln zu finden und diese gilt es in jedem Fall zu beschützen und sicher an einen bestimmten Ort innerhalb des Spielareals zu bringen.

Auch die nachfolgende Aussage der Rheinischen Post ist in diese Kategorie der Falschdarstellungen einzuordnen und soll nach den Richtigstellungen der vorangegangenen Zitate gar nicht weiter kommentiert werden.

„Hat der Amokschütze von Erfurt seine Tat im Internet trainiert? Das Lieblingsprogramm von Robert Steinhäuser war das Computerspiel "Counterstrike": Hier werden Geiseln genommen und Schulmädchen erschossen.

Das Mädchen trägt einen karierten Rock und eine weiße Bluse. Sie ist überrascht, als sich die Türe öffnet. Das letzte, was die Schülerin in ihrem Leben wahrnimmt, ist das Mündungsfeuer der Automatikwaffe, die der Eindringling auf sie richtet. Ihre Bluse färbt sich rot - Ziel eliminiert.
Der Mord findet Online statt. Tatort ist ein Computerspiel. "Counterstrike", heißt das Programm, in dem ein Entführungsszenario nachgestellt wird. Ein Trainingsgelände für Massenmörder.“ [8]

Interessant ist auch die Widersprüchlichkeit in den Medienmeldungen, so schreibt ‚Die Welt’:

„Am Samstag (Anm. 27.04.2002) holten Polizisten den Computer aus dem Haus der Familie (Anm. Steinhäuser). Dort soll es allerdings keinen Internetzugang gegeben haben.“ [9]

Nun ist die Frage doch berechtigt, wie es sich die ‚FAZ’ erklärt,

„daß Robert Steinhäuser sich im Internet bewegte und im Internet „Counterstrike“ spielte, ein Spiel, wo vorgeblich Menschen erschossen werden …“ [10]

Wenn Steinhäusers Umfeld nun immer wieder betont hat, dass er zuviel zu Hause allein an seinem Computer gesessen und gespielt hat, dann ist die Frage doch berechtigt, wie er dies ohne Internetanschluss online tun konnte.

Besonders erheiternd sind jedoch Erklärungsansätze zur Spielmotivation und dem Ingamespielverhalten.

„Er (Anm. Robert Steinhäuser) soll ein begeisterter „Counterstrike“-Spieler gewesen sein, ein indiziertes Spiel, das Terrorangriffe und –bekämpfung simuliert. … Der Spieler wird durch immer bessere Waffen belohnt, und oben auf der Skala steht die Pumpgun.

Diese Waffe bedient die Fantasien von pubertierenden Jugendlichen besonders, das Nachladen imitiert die Masturbationshandlung.“ [11]

Einmal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass ein 2002 gestellter Indizierungsantrag von der BPjM abgelehnt wurde, ist die Aussage falsch, dass die Pumpgun ganz oben auf der Waffenskala steht. Aber doch eher belustigend ist die Aussage über die simulierte Masturbationshandlung, die die Fantasien der Zielgruppe bedienen soll. Damit kommt man dann auch direkt zu einem weiteren Problempunkt in der Berichterstattung, die Einordnung der Zielgruppe, so äußert sich das ‚Hamburger Abendblatt’ folgendermaßen:

„Alles, was sich bewegt, wird erschossen. Nur wer schneller schießt, kommt weiter. Die Opfer schlagen blutüberströmt einen Salto rückwärts. Wer sich den Weg freiballert, bekommt einen Bonus. Kinderwagen mit Großmüttern bringen Extra-Punkte. Der Blutfluss kann programmiert werden - für Anfänger normal, für Fortgeschrittene schnell und heftig. … Das erste Szenario entstammt Videospielen, wie sie heute nach statistischen Untersuchungen knapp 90 Prozent aller Heranwachsenden zwischen sieben und 15 Jahren spielen.“ [12]

Würden diese Angaben den Tatsachen entsprechen, wäre die Lage in der Tat bedenklich, aber die tatsächliche Zielgruppe hat ein Durchschnittsalter von ca. 20 Jahren, also durchaus auch schon außerhalb des gängigen Pubertätsalters. Diese Angaben kann man auch leicht anhand von Umfragen in der Community überprüfen und anhand der Beobachtung des durchschnittlichen LAN-Party-Publikums.

[...] Hier weiterlesen !


----------



## AgeLer (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Vor kurzem habe ich mal bei gmx.de gelesen:
``Der Täter spielte Doom3 und gab in Internetforen tipps zu dem spiel Half-Life´´ oder ähnliches. Ich musste fast lachen. Das erste mit Doom3 hatte ich mir ja schon gedacht, aber ´´Tipps zu dem Spiel Half-Life´´.
das ist doch irgendwie alles weit hergeholt, oder?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				NeoTrace1980 am 25.11.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Ich frag mich sowieso überhaupt wie das in den anderen Ländern abläuft...
> Gibt es da solche Diskussionen? Gibt es dort "Amokläufe" ?


Die brauchen sich nicht um solche bescheuerten Themen zu kümmern, weil es z.B. in einigen osteuropäischen Ländern schlichtweg keine Überflussgesellschaft gibt, die den Besitz von High-End-Rechnern und PC-Spielen erlauben / ermöglichen würde. Da sind solche Gerätschaften in Privathaushalten nicht so extrem vorhanden wie z.B. in Deutschland. Dann hingegen gibt es noch die Pisa-Winner-Länder, die sich tatsächlich die Mühe machen und ihre Kinder in Ganztagsschulen, Projektgruppen und Austauschprogrammen effektiv ans spätere Leben, die Berufswelt oder den sozialen Umgang mit Menschen gewöhnen. Hinzu scheint wohl die Tatsache zu kommen, dass Eltern sich vielleicht *etwas* mehr um ihre Kinder zu kümmern scheinen. Dies ist aber nur meine Idee, der Rest wird regelmäßig von Studien bestätigt.

In meinen Augen war Sebastian B. scheinbar ein verwöhntes, fast schon dekadentes Blag. Er wohnte mit seinen Eltern im eigenen Haus, hatte Geld für Kamera, Rechner, Spiele, Paintball (was auch nicht gerade billig ist!), und wurde dann scheinbar getrieben von Langeweile, sozialer Depression und geistigen Defiziten in so eine Tat getrieben. Lachhaft. Ähnliches Bild bei Robert Steinhäuser, er lebte auch in guten sozialen Verhältnissen, hatte Geld für den Schützenverein und drehte trotzdem durch. Da frage ich mich doch irgendwo, ob nicht gesellschaftliche Faktoren in irgendeiner Art so einen Menschen formen können. Wären die Täter Menschen gewesen, die nur von Hartz4 leben würden, von den Eltern geschlagen wurden, und wirklich keinen Sinn im Leben sahen, so könnte ich die Taten eher nachvollziehen als wenn 2 verwöhnte Deppen nur wegen ihrer fehlgeleiteten Aggression einen auf dicke Hose machen müssen. *buhaha, mir geht’s so schlecht, die anderen sind dran schuld, buhaha*

Von der PR-Hure Sebastian B. habe ich mittlerweile die Schnauze gestrichen voll. Die ganzen Ankündigungen im Netz, die Todesliste, die Videos wo er einen auf dicke Hose macht und mit Spielzeugwaffen Exekutionen im Wald nachspielt, das Abschiedvideo wo er auf englisch erklärt wie kacke alles ist und nur der Tod der anderen Menschen ihm helfen wird....pfff lachhaft. Besonders die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Da prophezeit er die ganze Zeit Sodom und Gomorra, und am Ende bringt er nur sich selbst um und richtet maximal kollateralen Schaden an Menschen und der Schule an. Sorry, aber die Aktion hätte sich der Typ sparen können. Er hätte sich genauso gut klammheimlich bei sich im Garten das Hirn wegblasen können, so hätte er der Medienlandschaft einiges erspart. Mittlerweile gehe ich fest davon aus, dass der Typ nicht aus Rache oder Verzweiflung gehandelt hat, sondern nur um ins Rampenlicht zu gelangen. Anders kann ich das ganze Material von ihm nicht deuten. Ein ausgemachter Idiot.

Regards, eX!


----------



## freeflydodger (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



> Ich habe durchaus auch viele Ego-Shooter gespielt, doch rückblickend muss ich sagen, dass es keinerlei Erfahrungen gibt, die man aus solchen Spielen mitnehmen könnte - im Gegensatz vielleicht zu Adventures oder ähnlichem, wo soetwas wie Kombinationsgeist gefragt ist.



Was nimmst Du denn an Erfahrungen beim poppen mit Kondomen mit ? Ebenfalls nix? Aha.

Der Spielspass fällt anscheinend einfach unter den Tisch ! Aber genau darum poppt man, darum spielt man.

Muss man immer was mitnehmen ? Ich denke Du verstehst was ich damit meine.


----------



## CGeiser (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

BTW: Ich frag mich sowieso überhaupt wie das in den anderen Ländern abläuft...
Gibt es da solche Diskussionen? Gibt es dort "Amokläufe" ? [/quote]

In der Schweiz gibt es diese Diskussion auch. Es gibt auch Amokläufe. Neben den regelmässig auftretenden Familientragödien, wo, in der Regel der Vater,  seine Familie auslöscht, sind mir zwei Amokläufe gerade in Erinnerung. Einer fand in einer Bank statt. Auslöser war auch hier vermutlich Unzufriedenheit (man weiss es nicht genau), und der Amoklauf im Kantonsparlament in Zug wo 13 Menschen starben. Diesem ging ein jahrelanger Streit voraus. Der Schütze, Leibacher hiess er glaub, wollte betrunken und bei Regen mit dem Bus nach Hause fahren. Der Chaffeur nahm ihm den Fahrschein ab und liess ihn im Regen stehen. Jahrelang versuchte Leibacher über die Gerichte und die Verwaltungen zu seinem Recht zu kommen. Vergebens, wie man unschwer erahnen kann. 
Er benutzte mehrere Waffen und Handgranaten.

Da alle diese Taten von Menschen verübt werden wurden die offenbar keine "Killerspiele" spielten, wird dieses Thema nicht so sehr  hochgekocht wie in Deutschland. Die Welle schwappt aber jedesmal auch zu uns runter. Nach Emsdetten verebbte sie ziemlich rasch, da eine Massenvergewaltigung einer 13-jährigen die Schlagzeilen in Beschlag genommen hat. Bezeichnenderweise ist jetzt ein Handyverbot, resp. die  Pornos zum runterladen, Mittelpunkt der Debatte und natürlich sind es wieder einmal nur die Ausländer.  Die Auseinandersetzung nimmt also einen ähnlichen Verlauf, wenn auch wieder über das Thema Ausländerintegration etwas kontroverser diskutiert wird.

Auf der politischen Ebene wird eine Diskussion über ein strengeres Waffengesetz, keine Waffen mehr in Haushalten, geführt. Dies wegen der oben erwähnten Familientragödien und der hohen Zahl von Suiziden mit Armeewaffen.
Da Schusswaffen hier aber traditionell in Haushalten "gelagert" werden und die Wehrpflichtigen ihre Dienstwaffe mitsamt Munition nach Hause nehmen, ist natürlich eine entsprechende Opposition vorhanden. 

Ich persönlich halte weder ein Verbot von Spielen, noch ein Verbot von Waffen für eine geeignete Lösung. Wer verantwortungsbewusst ist, kann eine Pershing II im Keller lagern. Wer verantwortungslos ist, kann auch mit seinem Gasherd Unschuldige (unbeabsichtigt) töten.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				CGeiser am 25.11.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Auf der politischen Ebene wird eine Diskussion über ein strengeres Waffengesetz, keine Waffen mehr in Haushalten, geführt. Dies wegen der oben erwähnten Familientragödien und der hohen Zahl von Suiziden mit Armeewaffen.


Hab ich auch mitbekommen. War glaub ich mal im Focus, oder so....



			
				CGeiser am 25.11.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Da Schusswaffen hier aber traditionell in Haushalten "gelagert" werden und die Wehrpflichtigen ihre Dienstwaffe mitsamt Munition nach Hause nehmen, ist natürlich eine entsprechende Opposition vorhanden.


Schon. Bloß haben mMn weder scharfe Waffen noch scharfe Munition etwas in Privathaushalten verloren. Da find ich's in D ganz gut wie beim Militär scharf kontrolliert wird (da kann's zB massig Ärger geben wenn man auch bloß 1 Patrone vom Schießplatz mitnimmt).



			
				CGeiser am 25.11.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Wer verantwortungsbewusst ist, kann eine Pershing II im Keller lagern. [...]


Aber wie heißt es so schön? "Gelegenheit macht Diebe". Wenn einer am Austicken ist und ne scharfe Waffe griffbereit hat wird er die im Affekt höchstwahrscheinlich auch einsetzen. Wenn aber keine Waffe da ist mit der man Leute abknallen könnte, muss sich die Aggression eben andersweitig abbauen. Da wird dann zB die Ehefrau "nur" ins Krankenhaus geprügelt und nicht gleich mit 20 Schuß hingerichtet.


----------



## CGeiser (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				CGeiser am 25.11.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Wer verantwortungsbewusst ist, kann eine Pershing II im Keller lagern. [...]





> Aber wie heißt es so schön? "Gelegenheit macht Diebe". Wenn einer am Austicken ist und ne scharfe Waffe griffbereit hat wird er die im Affekt höchstwahrscheinlich auch einsetzen. Wenn aber keine Waffe da ist mit der man Leute abknallen könnte, muss sich die Aggression eben andersweitig abbauen. Da wird dann zB die Ehefrau "nur" ins Krankenhaus geprügelt und nicht gleich mit 20 Schuß hingerichtet.



Die Verfügbarkeit einer Waffe ist ein Argument, gerade, wenn jemand am "austicken" ist. Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Nur hat ein Verbot von Schusswaffen kaum Einfluss auf die Tötungsstatisktik.  Es werden dann andere, griffbereite "Werkzeuge" wie Messer, Beile, Hämmer etc. benutzt. In England hat seit der Einführung eines neuen, sehr restriktiven, Waffengesetzes die Zahl mit Schusswaffen verübter Tötungsdelikte markant zugenommen. 
Kann aber sein, dass es einen Einfluss auf die Suizidrate hat.

Die Ursachen solcher Taten liegen bei jedem Einzelnen, bzw. in der Konstellation zu seinem Umfeld. Viel Leid könnte sicher vermieden werden wenn die sozialen Rahmenbedingungen anders gestaltet wären, nur ist dies ein Prozess an dem die gesamte Sippschaft teilnimmt und über einen längeren Zeitraum vonstatten geht. Die zunehmende Idividualisierung und Vereinsamung des Einzelnen, gepaart mit den neuen technischen Möglichkeiten sind ein Novum in unserer Entwicklung an die sich unser Organismus, vor allem das Gehirn, noch nicht angepasst hat. Fettleibigkeit und Magersucht können auch daraus resultieren und sind im Einzelfall nicht minder tragisch wie ein Amoklauf, wenngleich auch nicht direkt vergleichbar.

Worauf ich hinauswill: Können wir vom Menschen an sich erwarten, dass er sich immer und überall, den kulturellen Konventionen folgend, korrekt verhält?
Gegenüber sich und anderen immer konstruktiv?

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich finde nicht gut wenn so etwas passiert, nur erwarten wir nicht ein bisschen zuviel Utopia?


----------



## dupreffm (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				SYSTEM am 24.11.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Wenn einer der "Killerspiele" spielt austickt dann muss man diese Spiele verbieten...
Wenn ein Politiker Bestechlich ist z.b. Möllemann,Barschel u.s.w müsste mann diese auch verbieten.
Mehr sage ich zu diesem Thema nichts, weil die meisten Zocker wissen was real und virtuell ist.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				CGeiser am 25.11.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verfügbarkeit einer Waffe ist ein Argument, gerade, wenn jemand am "austicken" ist. Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Nur hat ein Verbot von Schusswaffen kaum Einfluss auf die Tötungsstatisktik.


Natürlich. Ich wollte auch nie behaupten, dass es anders wäre. Wenn man jemanden umbringen will findet man auch immer einen Weg dies auch zu tun.



			
				CGeiser am 25.11.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden dann andere, griffbereite "Werkzeuge" wie Messer, Beile, Hämmer etc. benutzt. In England hat seit der Einführung eines neuen, sehr restriktiven, Waffengesetzes die Zahl mit Schusswaffen verübter Tötungsdelikte markant zugenommen. [...]


Allerdings spielt hier die "Unmittelbarkeit" doch eine stärkere Rolle. Mit einer Feuerwaffe tötet man "bequem" und "anonym" aus Distanz. Mit den von dir angesprochenen Mitteln hingegen muss man sich in unmittelbare Nähe begeben und muss mehr tun als den Zeigefinger krümmen. Ich wage zu behaupten, um jemanden mit einer Axt oder einem Schraubenzieher zu töten die Hemmschwelle doch etwas höher ist als zB mit einer Pistole aus 5m Entfernung.


----------



## Zockmock (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				CGeiser am 25.11.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Danke für die Antwort.
Aber schuld sind wie immer die falsch-informierten Medien und das
Geld was man mit den Schlagzeilen machen will. Ich finds schade
das vor allem bei uns in Good old Germany die Bild-Zeitung den Politikern
des Volkes Meinung aufdrängt und die dann falsche Schlüsse draus ziehen
weil sie ja alle 100+ Jahre alt sind und keine Ahnung von den Spielen haben.

Trotzdem Medien können auch nützlich sein um auf *richtige* Missstände hinzuweisen, z.B. Volksverdummung unter den Großstadt-Jugendlichen, oder wie anno 194x als Propaganda missbraucht werden. 

Ich wünschte mir nur das endlich wieder wichtige Politische-Missstände im Land in den Mittelpunkt der Diskussionen stehen, den davon gibts ja wohl mehr als genug.

Genau das blöde war ja auch damals während der Fußball WM wo die Politiker höchst strittige neue Erlasse und Gesetzte verabschiedet haben nur weil alles, auch die Medien, auf die WM starrten ! Ach armes Deutschland


----------



## CGeiser (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.11.2006 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> CGeiser am 25.11.2006 21:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich nicht so. Abgesehen vom vorsätzlichen Töten, bei dem man die Tat lange im voraus plant, ist der Vorgang im Affekt doch von Trieben beherrscht die solche rationalen Überlegungen nicht, oder nur untergeordnet, mit in Betracht ziehen. Die Hemmschwelle muss, zum Zeitpunkt der Tat, zwangsläufig bereits sehr niedrig sein.
Gut, beim Amoklauf kommt sicher eine praktische Komponente in's Spiel, jedoch gibt es auch solche Taten mit Schwertern, Brechstangen und ähnlichem. Für die Opfer ist die Wahl der Waffe wohl in jedem Fall fatal.

Gerade bei Emsdetten gibt es doch einen Umstand der mich in's Grübeln bringt. Die vorangegangenen Warnungen und die Versuche an Hilfe zu gelangen, sowie der relativ überlegte Abschiedsbrief, gekoppelt mit der Tatausführung (nur Verletzte) machen mich, nach langen Überlegungen, doch etwas stutzig.
Wählte er diesen Weg um seiner Botschaft Publikum zu verschaffen? Hätte er sich "nur" suizidiert, niemand hätte davon Notiz genommen, sein Tod wäre nutzlos gewesen weil er nichts verändert hätte. Die von ihm gewählte Form ermöglicht es uns jedoch Einblick in seine Probleme zu nehmen und darüber nachzudenken. Über die Welt hat er offensichtlich nachgedacht und wie die Medien reagieren würden konnte er sich ausmalen. Hätte er weder Waffen besessen, noch am PC geballert, dann wäre ihm sicher etwas anderes eingefallen um sein Ziel zu verwirklichen. Da ihm, mangels spielen, mehr Zeit zur Verfügung gestanden hätte, könnte es auch noch tragischer geendet haben. (Um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen)


----------



## Zubunapy (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Walkes100 am 24.11.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hierzu möcht ich nur eines sagen:
> 
> Warum?
> In Österreich zum Beispiel, werden genauso "Killerspiele" (was für ein blöder Begriff) gekauft und gespielt und mir ist kein Vorfall bekannt, bei dem ein auch nur entfernt ähnliches Zenario stattfand, wie es erst vor kurzen in Deutschland passierte!


Auch faszinierend, dass sich im Amiland keine Sau darüber aufregt und die Spiele als Haubtverdächtigen abstemmpelt. Und das, obwohl es doch viel häufiger zu solchen Ektionen kommt.

Es wurde die Musik verboten und jetzt die PCGAMES. Wo soll das hinführen?


----------



## CGeiser (25. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



> Danke für die Antwort.
> Aber schuld sind wie immer die falsch-informierten Medien und das
> Geld was man mit den Schlagzeilen machen will. Ich finds schade
> das vor allem bei uns in Good old Germany die Bild-Zeitung den Politikern
> ...



Bitte, gern geschehen. Medien leben von der Sensationslust. Ist es nicht schön über die anderen, bösen zu lesen, sich den Bauch zu reiben und erleichtert zu sagen: "Ich bin nicht so. Ich spiele keine Spiele."?
Bei uns heisst die Zeitung "Blick" und ist keinen Dreck besser   
Nicht mehr lange und ich bin auch 100+  . Schon bei Space Invader war man schräg angesehen, das ist nicht seriös, hiess es damals. (Eltern, halt)



> Trotzdem Medien können auch nützlich sein um auf *richtige* Missstände hinzuweisen, z.B. Volksverdummung unter den Großstadt-Jugendlichen, oder wie anno 194x als Propaganda missbraucht werden.



Es gibt auch lesens- und sehenswerte Medien. Ich mag "Spektrum der Wissenschaft", neben PC Games natürlich.



> Ich wünschte mir nur das endlich wieder wichtige Politische-Missstände im Land in den Mittelpunkt der Diskussionen stehen, den davon gibts ja wohl mehr als genug.



Das fürchten die Politiker auf Alpha Centauri vermutlich genauso wie alle hier auf Erden.



> Genau das blöde war ja auch damals während der Fußball WM wo die Politiker höchst strittige neue Erlasse und Gesetzte verabschiedet haben nur weil alles, auch die Medien, auf die WM starrten ! Ach armes Deutschland



Alles Bushis, die gesamte Bande


----------



## Zockmock (26. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				CGeiser am 25.11.2006 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade bei Emsdetten gibt es doch einen Umstand der mich in's Grübeln bringt. Die vorangegangenen Warnungen und die Versuche an Hilfe zu gelangen, sowie der relativ überlegte Abschiedsbrief, gekoppelt mit der Tatausführung (nur Verletzte) machen mich, nach langen Überlegungen, doch etwas stutzig.


Ja du bringst da eine guten neue Aspekt ins "Spiel"
Vor allem weil er ja ein angeblicher Waffennarr war und in zahlreichen Videos
ist dieses ja auch zu sehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das er daneben schießt. Er hatte genug Übung mit Paintball und ähnlichen "Räuber und Gendarm" Spielen... 



			
				CGeiser am 25.11.2006 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wählte er diesen Weg um seiner Botschaft Publikum zu verschaffen? Hätte er sich "nur" suizidiert, niemand hätte davon Notiz genommen, sein Tod wäre nutzlos gewesen weil er nichts verändert hätte. Die von ihm gewählte Form ermöglicht es uns jedoch Einblick in seine Probleme zu nehmen und darüber nachzudenken. Über die Welt hat er offensichtlich nachgedacht und wie die Medien reagieren würden konnte er sich ausmalen. Hätte er weder Waffen besessen, noch am PC geballert, dann wäre ihm sicher etwas anderes eingefallen um sein Ziel zu verwirklichen. Da ihm, mangels spielen, mehr Zeit zur Verfügung gestanden hätte, könnte es auch noch tragischer geendet haben. (Um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen)



Ja, ja und nochmal ja. Nur hätte er noch eins bedenken müssen und zwar das was auch nach Erfurt 2003 geschehen war und zwar die Debatte um "Killerspiele" sonst irgendwie nichts. Mich würde vielmehr interessieren was genau er mit seinem Abschiedsbrief meinte und worauf er hinaus wollte.
Worauf genau wollte er hinweisen und warum wird dies nicht diskutiert? Es gibt so viele Dinge die er angesprochen hat und viel davon scheint bei genauer Betrachtung war zu sein.

Mal abgesehen davon das er sich als GOTT bezeichnete, möchte ich das die Medien mal genau recherchieren und diese wichtigen Missstände auf den Schulen oder allgemein in Deutschland zur Debatte werden lassen. Denn die Lösung dieser Dinge bringt uns doch viel weiter voran als es die langweilige Sache mit den Killerspielen tut...

So far... thx CGeiser


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (26. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



> Es bedarf keines wissenschaftlich erbrachten Beweises, dass ein solcher Zusammenhang besteht.



Na toll, damit ist der Willkür Tür  und Tor geöffnet...


----------



## Jergal (26. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Ich wiess, wer bzw was schuld ist: DAS WETTER! Für mich ist ab sofort das Wetter an allem schuld, wenn man schon anfängt jemandem die Schuld zu geben.

Die Regierung zeigt mal wieder das man zum Regieren keinerlei Logik braucht. Was ist mit den tausenden oder millionen Menschen die ebenfalls Spiele wie Counterstrike und Co spielen und die nicht "Amok" laufen,wobei es ja kein Amoklauf war, denn der setzt Unzurechnugsfähigkeit voraus und die war sicher nicht gebeben, oder hat der geplant unzurechnungsfähig zu sein?
Die Gesellschaft ist es doch, die solche Leute hervor bringt, versagt haben da einige: Die Eltern und die Lehrer, das sieht man doch immer wieder. Das Problem ist nichtmal, das die Eltern nicht wissen, was ihre Kinder spielen, vielen ist es egal, neulich habe ich gesehen wie eine Mutter ihrem vielleicht 10 Jahre altem Sohn das Spiel MaX Payne 2 (Ab 1 gekauft hat.
Ich denke wenn wir schon sowas verbieten wie "Killerspiele" dann sollten wir auch Spielzeugwaffen verbieten, da lernen Kinder doch wies is eine Waffe in der Hand zu halten, zumindest mehr als in einem Spiel. In Deutschland ist es doch eigentlich schon so das es nur BOTS gibt und kein echtes Blut und so...und wenn, dann ab 18.

Ich finde schon, das das Recht des einzelnen erheblich eingeschränkt wird denn wenn ich zB Halo 2 spiele, wen verletze ich denn damit? Es wird doch niemand verletzt weder Gefühlsmässig und erst recht nicht Körperlich und ich schränke dadurch in keinster Weise die persönlichen Rechte oder die Freiheit eines anderen ein. Natürlich kann man alles verbieten, aber dann richtig. Ab 18 Zeitschriften nur noch per Abo, weil man vom Kioskbesitzer net erwarten kann zu kontrollieren ob auch nur 18 Jährige die kaufen, sicher aber bei Zigaretten und Alk kann man das natürlich obwohls da keiner macht.
Was solls, man kann doch gar nichts mehr machen in Deutschland kann sich doch niemand mehr frei entfalten!


----------



## BartFU (26. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Ja, diese Antwort hatte ich gestern geschrieben, wurde aber heute erst als User des Discussionforums freigeschaltet, ich hoffe, meine Punkte sind jetzt noch aktuell genug. Wenn das schon alles gesagt wurde, bitte ich um Enstchuldigung.

Ich sehe folgende Ursachen für ein Verbot von Politiker-Seite: 

1.	Es ist die bequemste und scheinbar schnellste Lösung – wahrscheinlich fast wohltuend nach diesen langen Querelen mit der Gesundheitsreform, da tut es mal gut, der Mehrheit des “Volkes” zu zeigen, daß man auch was tut. Hier im Forum meinte jemand, 80% gegen “Killerspiele” bei ntv – das müßte ja eine wenig objektive “Anti-Plattform” sein… nun ja… dachte ich auch, dann allerdings bei heute.de einen Wert von 71% gefunden, die ein Verbot von Gewaltspielen fordern, siehe Link:
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/2/0,3672,4079330,00.html

Also sind die Leute mehrheitlich wohl doch nicht so pro Videospiele eingestellt… das hat mich schon etwas schlucken lassen.

Damit komme ich zum zweiten Punkt, der auch eine Rolle bei diesen 71% spielen dürfte: Uninformiertheit bzw. bei Politikern oftmals eine sehr geringe Vertrautheit mit der Lebenswelt jüngerer Menschen, der berühmte “Generationenkonflikt”. Wenn sich jetzt sowieso jemand von Computern eher bedroht fühlt, wird er natürlich auch alles andere, was damit zu tun hat, tendenziell negativ sehen – was dann besonders bei Computerspielen auffällt. Das haben ja auch die Kommentare in der WDR Sendung gezeigt: “Computerspiele braucht kein Mensch”, “ich muß nicht ins Internet, weil ich nachmittags im Garten arbeite”, “E-Sport ist kein Sport, wir sind früher im Wald umhergelaufen” – ohjemine. Hoffentlich vergessen diese Leute bei all ihrer Aktivität nicht, ihre Gartenzwerge zu polieren.

Daher ist meiner Meinung nach – so wie es einer der Redakteure von PCGames auch angeregt hat – eine gute Lösungsmöglichkeit, daß sich Vertreter der Spieleindustrie, Konsumenten und Politiker an einen Tisch setzen und eine Diskussion um das ganze Thema anstoßen – um erst einmal mit Vorurteilen aufzuräumen. Sicherlich kann man da eher zu einem für alle Seiten guten Lösung kommen. Und selbst wenn diese so ausschaut, die BPjS zu stärken, also quasi die vorhandenen Regularien besser auszunutzen, und man also nichts neues herausbekommt – dann hilft man doch trotzdem mit, Vorurteile abzubauen. 

Generell muß man ja auch mal sehen, daß der Staat schon im Extremfall aus gutem Grunde das Recht hat, bestimmte Medien einzuschränken. Sonst könnte man ja auch Nazi-Software einfach so erlauben. Aber ich denke, daß besonders brutale Spielinhalte sowieso schon auf dem Index stehen. Vielleicht muß man die Liste erweitern, vielleicht kann man sie aber sogar einschränken. Umfassende Diskussion (s. o.) wäre sicher der beste Weg, bestimmte Definitionen im Sinne aller festzulegen – wenn es denn tatsächlich so schlecht mit der Kontrolle aussieht, wie einem von überall her suggeriert wird.

Wenn ich mir allerdings die sehr pauschalisierenden Meinungen von Stoiber, Beckstein und Co. sowie den Text des Gutachtens einmal anschaue, wird mir schon ein wenig anders… und das wollen wir uns alle so gefallen lassen? Schimpfen hilft hier nicht besonders weiter. Mit der vermeintlichen Akzeptanz der Bevölkerung im Rücken und der wilden Entschlossenheit einiger Politiker schwant mir Böses.

Insgesamt ist ja die Argumentation der Spielgegner sehr unlogisch. Man kann sich drüber streiten, ob “Killerspiele” die Aggression fördern oder nicht – da gibt es wohl genau so viele Gutachten dafür wie auch dagegen. Denke ich aber zum Beispiel an Alkohol – wieviele Leute kommen durch Typen zu Schaden, die mit Hilfe von Alkohol die Kontrolle verlieren und dann eine Schlägerei anzetteln oder ihre nächsten Verwandten abstechen? Wohl sehr viel mehr als durch Amokläufe, bei denen die Täter CS gespielt haben. Warum verbietet man denn dann konsequenterweise keinen Alkohol? Der sogar nachgewiesenermaßen schwere körperliche und psychische Folgen nach sich zieht – bei viel mehr Menschen? Ach ja, stimmt – Alkohol trinkt ja jeder. Und das soll kriminell sein? Prost. Klarer Fall von mangelnder Lobby für Computerspiele…

 Aber selbst wenn wir die Gesellschaft soweit reformieren, daß alle glücklich sind – ich glaube, daß jemand durchdreht, kann man nie verhindern. Spinner gibt es immer und überall, die kann man unmöglich alle bemerken, selbst nicht mit noch so vielen Schulpsychologen. Hinterher findet man dann immer sehr viele vermeintliche Warnhinweise – ja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Daß Typen ins soziale Abseits rutschen, das kann man versuchen, zu verhindern, aber sehr viel mehr auch nicht. Selbst Waffen kann sich jeder, der es will, besorgen.


----------



## BartFU (26. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

He super, das ist ja sofort da! Nicht wie bei Spiegel Online...

Noch etwas: ich hbe kein Problem damit, wenn Leute einige Cmputerspiele als gewalttaetig einstufen, solange man ganz neutral und sachlcih darueber diskutieren kann und eine Loesung findet bzw. gegenseitig seine Standpunkte akzeptiert und respektiert. Was mir im Grunde solche Magenschmerzen bei den Vorstossen von (leider vielen) Politiken macht, ist mein Eindruck, dass ein etwaiges Verbot sich eigentlich gegen eine ganze Subkultur (von Netzwerk-Spielern und LAN Party Nutzern) richtet, die den Politikern suspekt ist, weil sie nicht in ihrer eigenen Lebenswirklichkeit mit eigenem Garten und einem friedlichen kleinen Waeldchen, in dem man dann "echten" Sport treiben kann, uebereinstimmt. Oder bin ich da zu paranoid? Es ist doch im Grunde phantastisch, wieviele Menschen sich ueber das Internet - und eben auch LANs - kennenlernen, ohne Grenzen bezueglich Herkunft, Sprache, Aussehen etc. Ich faende sehr schade, wenn solche NEtzwerke jetzt beeintraechtigt werden. Die "Killerspiel" Diskussion ist ja nur ein Teil des Problems, am liebsten sollte das Internet auch noch kontrolliert werden.

Es gab mal vor einigen Jahren einen Artikel in der Zeit, warum Lehrer eigentlich so oft unbeliebt sind und mit vielen Schuelern einfach nicht klar kommen. Weil Lehrer oft aus dem gehobenen Bildungsbuergertum, bzw. aus einem sehr eng umgrenzten Umfeld kommen und dann Schueler, die aus allen moeglichen Bevoelkerungsschichten stammen, gar nicht mehr verstehen und sich oft auch gar nicht auf diese anderen gesellschaftlichen Realitaeten einstellen. Ob es wohl aehnlich mit Politikern ist?


----------



## CGeiser (26. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



> Ja, ja und nochmal ja. Nur hätte er noch eins bedenken müssen und zwar das was auch nach Erfurt 2003 geschehen war und zwar die Debatte um "Killerspiele" sonst irgendwie nichts. Mich würde vielmehr interessieren was genau er mit seinem Abschiedsbrief meinte und worauf er hinaus wollte.
> Worauf genau wollte er hinweisen und warum wird dies nicht diskutiert? Es gibt so viele Dinge die er angesprochen hat und viel davon scheint bei genauer Betrachtung war zu sein.



Ich glaube nicht, dass er sich über den Aspekt "Killerspiele" überhaupt Gedanken gemacht hat. Vermutlich war ihm dieses spielen doch nicht so wichtig. Da müsste man diejenigen fragen, die online mit ihm gezockt und gechattet haben. 
Zweifellos war er ein einsamer Mensch und hat darunter gelitten. Sicherlich hatte er kommunikative Defizite und wurde nicht Ernst genommen. Selbst die Ankündigung seiner Tat im Internet, wo sich täglich Millionen deutschsprachiger rumtreiben, hat nicht die Aufmerksamkeit gebracht die er sich erhoffte. Vielleicht wollte er ursrünglich gar nicht Amok laufen, sah sich aber nach einer gewissen Zeit im Zugzwang um seine Glaubwürdigkeit nicht zu verlieren. 



> Mal abgesehen davon das er sich als GOTT bezeichnete, möchte ich das die Medien mal genau recherchieren und diese wichtigen Missstände auf den Schulen oder allgemein in Deutschland zur Debatte werden lassen. Denn die Lösung dieser Dinge bringt uns doch viel weiter voran als es die langweilige Sache mit den Killerspielen tut...



Der Mittelteil seines Abschiedsbriefes ist tatsächlich etwas konfus. Ich bin zwar nicht vom Fach, glaube aber doch hier Züge einer Psychose zu erkennen, das heisst er lebte in einer Realität die mit den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten nicht mehr viel zu tun hatte. 
Er hat einfach versucht seine Gefühle niederzuschreiben. Eine Forderung daraus abzuleiten und eine entsprechende Strategie zu entwickeln ist ihm jedoch nicht gelungen. Dazu fühlte er sich wohl zu lange in der Rolle des Omega Wolfes um sich selbst daraus befreien zu können. 

Erfurt hätte man wohl nicht vermeiden können. Emsdetten hingegen schon. Das ist tragisch, das tut weh. Der Anspruch des Systems eben alles zu regeln, zu reglementieren und zu kontrollieren zeigt sich in solchen Fällen als zu hoch gegriffen. Es wird immer Menschen geben die durch die Maschen des Systems fallen. 
Der Hype um die Killerspiele ist eine Reaktion der Hilflosigkeit. Zu komplex ist das Problem, zu ungenügend unser Wissen um solche Amokläufe zu verhindern. Um das eigene Versagen und Unwissen zu kaschieren und ein letztendlich nicht lösbares Problem scheinbar zu beseitigen, werden populistische Parolen aufgegriffen. Nach dem Motto: "Wir haben etwas getan, jetzt wählt uns gefälligst wieder und erhöht unsere Renten" 

Ich hoffe für alle europäischen Spieler, dass die Diskussion darüber doch noch den Drall in die richtige Richtung bekommt. Werden die Spiele in Deutschland verboten, ziehen andere sicherlich nach. Vielleicht gar die EU?
Wie alle in diesem Forum möchte ich nicht in Papua Europea leben. Sonst findet der nächste Amoklauf womöglich mit einem Blasrohr statt...

Die Netzwerke sind da, jetzt müssen sich die Spieler organisieren und ihre Forderungen klar und energisch vertreten. Zeigen wir den Politikern dass wir da sind und eine nicht zu unterschätzende Wählergruppe darstellen die zu verägern sich nicht rechnet.


----------



## ekky (26. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				Walkes100 am 24.11.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hierzu möcht ich nur eines sagen:
> 
> Warum?
> In Österreich zum Beispiel, werden genauso "Killerspiele" (was für ein blöder Begriff) gekauft und gespielt und mir ist kein Vorfall bekannt, bei dem ein auch nur entfernt ähnliches Zenario stattfand, wie es erst vor kurzen in Deutschland passierte!



Nicht nur nicht in Österreich, diese Spiele sind in fast allen europäischen Ländern frei erwerbbar und solche Vorfälle geschehen nicht  regelmäßig.

In Deutschland herrscht eines der strengsten Gesetzte gegen "Computerspiele", schon merkwürdig das davon gesprochen wird das das System hier nicht funktioniert....


Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, gewisse Spiele sollten nicht in Kinderhände, aber bitte ein Verbot und sogar ein Einfurverbot ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht jedes erwachsenen Bürgers in diesem Land, deren Freiheit durch sowas stark eingeschnitten wird.

*Was wir brauchen* ist in den Schulen  das "Medienkompetenz-Fach" einzuführen und wichtig ist es das die Eltern mehr aufgeklärt werden und darauf achten könne was ihre Kinder dort überhaupt auf den Computer haben.
*Was wir dagegen nicht brauchen* sind Politiker die aus populistische Gründe das strengste Gesetz der Welt  gegen Computerspiele auf diktatorischer Art noch mehr zu verschärfen.


----------



## Sumpfling (26. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				ekky am 26.11.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Walkes100 am 24.11.2006 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schreib das doch mal diesem Herrn (unter Kontakt)


----------



## Rechnung0815 (26. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Politiker sind doof   
Das zeigen sie uns immer wieder auf jeglicher Art und Weise und noch dazu in vielen Bereichen.      
Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und muss mir immer noch gefallen lassen wie diese angeblich, von der Mehrheit gewählten Volksdeppen mich entmündigen.
Spiele seit  Commodore-Zeiten sehr gerne Baller Spiele,haben was Entspannendes, vor allem bei Team-Spielen(sozialer Aspekt(den kennen die  meißten, heutigen Politiker , Manager  und Großaktionäre gar nicht mehr)).  
    
Also das Problem liegt definitiv ganz wo anders, wenn nicht beim Täter, dann vieleicht doch beim Vermeintlichem Opfer.   Oder sind es gar mehrere Probleme, derer man sich durch brutale Hexenverbrennung und Keuzigung des Schuldigen (PC Spieler ) auf einfachste Weise zu entledigen versucht????
Demnächst zensiert man das Internet!!!!     
Oh dann können wir ja auch die Nachrichten zensieren, denn man soll ja nicht mitbekommen wie brutal die Realität sein kann.Könnte ja Animieren zu anderen Schandtaten .  Könnte aber auch abschrecken.
Bin mal gespannt welche Verbote und Sicherheitsklauseln demnächst noch so verabschiedet werden, um die Freiheit einzuschränken zum wohle unsrer aller Sicherheit. Denn eins ist Sicher......unsere RENTE!!!!!


----------



## d00mfreak (27. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Ich find`s toll, dass bei jedem anderen Vorfall eine Expertengruppe zusammengestellt wird, die dann alles untersucht, bei den "Killerspielen" aber die Politiker selbst kompetent genug zu sein scheinen um das zu entscheiden.

Aber dass solche Menschen an Waffen rankommen können, das scheint eher belanglos zu sein.
Und wieviele Menschen jedes Jahr durch Rauchen und Alkohol umkommen, das scheint auch egal zu sein, hier ist der Bürger plötzlich wieder mündig genug, aber "Killerspiele" werfen ja viel weniger Steuern ab.

Und wenn man jahrelang gemobbt wird, würde früher oder später sogar ein Blumenkind ausrasten, mit und ohne Spielen.


----------



## Jergal (27. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Es wird so einiges nicht bedacht. 
Mir ist mal aufgefallen, das es bei mir und einigen anderen die ich kenne, so ist, das man sich gar nicht wirklich rein steigert in so ein Spiel. Wenn ich mich hin setze und Far Cry spiele, dann langweilt mich das eher, ich finde nicht, das man sich in einen Shooter gut hineinversetzen kann dazu sind sie nicht geeignet, ich finde sie eigentlich ganz gut, um Frust und Ärger abzubauen. Wenn ich miese Laune habe oder extrem Agressiv bin, dann schmeisse ich die XBox an, lege Halo 2 ein, wählre den Schwierigkeitsgrad Einfach und gehe los und prügel die Allianz,danach binich wieder ganz ruhig und ich weiss, ich habe niemandem weh getan, manchmal würd ich gerne jemandem weh tun, wenn ich auf wen sauer bin, aber dann lieber an nem Bot auslassen damit verletze ich niemanden.
Wobei man da doch wohl eher mitfiebert sind gute Rollenspiele oder Adventures und am meisten Filme. Bei einem Spiel wie DOOm sitze ich nich geschockt vorm PC, das wird mir nach ner halben Stunde langweilig, wennich aber nen Horror- oder Actionfilm schaue, fieber ich schon eher mit den leuten mit, und wenn der Böse im Film so richtig Cool ist eher mit dem, weil sie dich "opfer" ja wohl manchmal recht dümmlich anstellen 
Ich habe vom Arzt so einiges bescheinigt: shizoide Komponente, Borderline usw... trotzdem verspüre ich nicht den Drang jemanden um zu bringen um mich für alles zu rächen was mir angetan wurde, da hätt ich auch zu viel zu tun, das geht wohl jedem so.
Wenn ich mir aber überlege, ich könnte an eine Waffe kommen, würde damit Jahre lang umgehen, ein Gefühl dafür bekommen, so wie ich es bisher mit dem PC mache, dann würde ich wohl zum Frußt ablassen ne Waffe nehmen, das was man halt gewohnt ist.
In den USA gibt es in 1 Jahr 5 solcher Fälle in denen ein Schüler durchdreht und ein Massaker anrichtet, in Deutschland vielleicht 1 Zwischenfal pro Jahr und ich denke, das liegt eher daran, das man an die Waffen kommt und nicht das man an die Spiele kommt. In den USA gehen 14 Jährigen am Wochenende mit ihren Eltern regelmässig schiessen und das Beste was die an Deutschland finden sind unsere Waffen.
Ich kenne genug Leute die gerne mal nen Shooter spielen, aber keiner von denen verspührt auch nur annähernd den Drang nun selber zur Waffe zu greifen.
Und das der eine da sich dei Schule in CS nachgebaut hat...da fangen die Politiker auch am falschen ende an. Er hat es mit hilfe ovn Counterstrike geplant ok, er ist aber mit sicherheit nicht durch Counterstrike darauf gekommen, es gibt da ja keinen Level in dem ausgerechnet seine Schule ist und er in dem Level die Aufgabe hat, seine Mitschüler zu erschiessen. Aber wenn wir so an die Sache gehen, sollten wir auch Papier und Stifte verbieten, als ich klein war, habe ich meine Fantasie zu Papiergebracht in dem ich Bilder von Panzern gemalt habe oder Daumenkinos mit Bomben oder Pistolen...is das jetzt auch zu Brutal?


----------



## ricci1968 (27. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

also man fragt sich ernsthaft was bei euch da oben in deutschland falsch läuft

also einfach solche taten auf die spiele zu schieben ist mal wieder typisch für die voreiligen politiker

solche taten, liegen nicht darin diese art von spiel zu zocken, sondern im verhalten der person, des umfeldes in dem es sich bewegt, am fehlverhalten der eltern usw usw

der vorfall wäre auch ohne game passiert, den betrachtet euch diese person mal genau...

wurde in der schule herumgeschubst, gehänselt, geschlagen usw...aggressionsaufbau fing hier schon an gegen alles und jenes

von den eltern nicht bemerkt, von der schule nichts getan

tja ich würde so weit gehn das man die schuld an eurem system und somit bei den politkern suchen sollte

fangt dort an wo es notwendig ist....sozialeproblemumfelde in den schulen wie ausländer, auf den strassen usw

den wenn man wirklich mal ehrlich ist.....wie kann es sein das zugewanderte hier kinder bekommen, die gehn mal 9jahre in die pflichtschulen und wenn sie fertig sind, können sie von deutsch soviel wie jemand der gerade eingewandert ist. dann bilden sie ihr gruppenverhalten in den schulen auf den strassen , pöbeln in den schulen auf den strassen die leute kinder an bzw verprügeln diese und dann wundert man sich wenn mal einer austickt udn amok läuft???

würde mich nicht wundern wenn das mal bei uns in österreich auch mal passiert

tja und was passiert wenn man das laut sagt....hee ein nazi....und mit finger auf den zeigt....


----------



## sweetbob (27. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				ricci1968 am 27.11.2006 04:22 schrieb:
			
		

> also man fragt sich ernsthaft was bei euch da oben in deutschland falsch läuft



In Deutschland läuft einiges aus dem Ruder ( regierungsmäßig) und es wird Zeit, daß sich einiges ändert...   
Diese Pi****er denken sie können sich alles erlauben, aber es wird die Zeit kommen da wird ihr Hochmut gebrochen sein....


----------



## Fenris79 (27. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				ricci1968 am 27.11.2006 04:22 schrieb:
			
		

> also man fragt sich ernsthaft was bei euch da oben in deutschland falsch läuft



Wenn du glaubst (ich schätze mal du bist AT) bei uns würde es anderes laufen, hast du dich geschnitten.

Ps.: Soltlest du wirklich in AT sein, unsere Politiker sind auch nur Clowns.


----------



## SmallAl (27. November 2006)

*Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*

Also ich dachte eigentlich, das gewaltverherrlichende Spiele (Killerspiele) in denen ein gutes Gefühl durch das blutige niedermetzeln von Gegnern (wie in Q3arena) aufkommt indiziert werden.
Ich finde es stimmt schon, daß Kinder und Jugendlich mit Spielen a la Far Cry nicht selbstverständlich umgehen können, allerdings würde ein generelles Verbot nur in Deutschland (!) nicht nützen - Verbotenes ist gerade in dieser Zielgruppe reizvoll.
Konsequentere Indizierung wäre eine öffentlich wirksame Sofortmaßnahme.
die Altersfreigabestrukturen sollta man vielleicht auch mal checken - es ist schon seltsam, dass ein Spiel in England ab 16 in Deutschland ab 12 ist - warum haben wir nicht ein ab 21 Stufe ?  
*Achtung Ironie*
Ach ja - nun wenn man 18jährigen in der Bundeswehr eine Waffe in die Hand drückt und auf Pappkameraden schießen lässt ist es ja unbedenklich


----------



## rokn (27. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Genau in der "Handlungfreiheit des Konsumenten"sehe ich das Problem:

Ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich Aufgabe eines demokratischen Rechtsstaates ist, Einzelne vor ihrem Unglück zubewahren ?!? Aber offensichtlich sieht man das in der Politik so. Zu diesem Absatz des GG Art.2: Das das Recht auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit gilt dann nicht, wenn es Recht anderer Personen verletzt... Inwiefern verletze ich die Rechte anderer, wenn ich in meinem Heim "Killerspiele" konsumiere??? 

Die Autoren dieses Gutachten beugen meiner Meinung nach das Gesetz - so wie sie es brauchen. Denn die Antwort auf meine obige Frage ist, dass ich niemandens Rechte verletze. Wenn ich eine Waffe in die Hand nehme und damit in meine alte Schule gehe, dann ja. Aber das sind doch zwei verschiedene Dinge. 

Während meines Studiums hatte ich auch ein wenig Rechtskunde. Unser Dozent meinte mal, dass Wichtigste sei, dass man Vorgänge des täglichen Lebens in ihre einzelnen rechtlichen Vörgänge abstrahieren muss. UND: Man muss für jeden dieser Vorgänge die Kausalität überprüfen.

Demnach: Es ist sehr wohl erforderlich einen wissenschaftlich evidenten Hintergrund für das Verbot von Killerspielen zu schaffen, um nämlich die Kausalität "Konsum Killerspiele führt zu Amoklauf" herzustellen. Erst wenn schwarz auf weiß von verschiedenen unabhängigen Instituten belegt ist, dass der Konsum von "Killerspielen" dazu beiträgt, Amok zu laufen, dann ist ein solches Verbot meiner Meinung nach rechtens. 

Im Moment ist es nur eines: Die Beschneidung meiner Entscheidungsfreiheit als volljähriger, eigenverantworlticher Bürger dieses Landes.


----------



## rokn (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				SmallAl am 27.11.2006 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> *Konsequentere Indizierung wäre eine öffentlich wirksame Sofortmaßnahme.*



Ich nehme mal an, deine Ironie war nur auf den letzten Satz bezogen. Demnach hast Du das, was ich hervorgehoben habe, wohl ernst gemeint.

Ich halte das für den falschen Weg. Da ich deine Vorlieben als PC-Spieler nicht kenne, mal etwas anderes: Nimm etwas, dass Du in Deiner Freizeit gerne tust (z.B. ins Solarium gehen (nur ne Annahme)). Ein Verbot für Jugendliche ist ja auch hier schon im Gespräch. Nun nehmen wir weiter an, die Zahl von Hautkrebserkrankungen steigt weiter, bis letztendlich beschlossen wird, allen das Solarium zu verbieten! Punkt! Keiner darf es mehr - es wird verboten.

So und nun? Möchtest Du, weil einige wenige (und selbst 1000 Erkrankungen pro Jahr wären wenig, im Vergleich zu denen die Solarien nutzen) das gesunde Maß nicht finden, ganz darauf verzichten? Oder bist Du vielleicht sogar jemand, der viel geht, aber Du nimmst das Risiko in Kauf?

Du siehst worauf ich hinaus will. Beim Jugendschutz stimme ich jedem zu, der meint, die Altersempfehlung muss härter durchgesetzt werden. Aber als Erwachsener will ich (verdammt nochmal) selber bestimmen, was ich mir zutraue und was nicht!

Ich finde diese Politik, bei der die Allgemeinheit für einzelne büßen muss, zum   (sorry, is so!)


----------



## SmallAl (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				rokn am 27.11.2006 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SmallAl am 27.11.2006 08:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rokn (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				SmallAl am 27.11.2006 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> rokn am 27.11.2006 09:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unterseebotski (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*

Warum bereitet die Computerspieleindustrie eigentlich keinen massiven Protest und eine Gegeninitiative vor?
Immerhin geht es hier ja um viel Geld in Deutschland.

Naja, müssen wir jetzt unsere Games eben im Ausland bestellen bzw. kaufen.
Solche Plattformen wie z.B. Steam stehen da plötzlich wieder in einem ganz positiven Licht, finde ich, denn wer kontrolliert schon, was man im Ausland für Spiele runterlädt?


----------



## STF (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				unterseebotski am 27.11.2006 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, müssen wir jetzt unsere Games eben im Ausland bestellen bzw. kaufen.
> Solche Plattformen wie z.B. Steam stehen da plötzlich wieder in einem ganz positiven Licht, finde ich, denn wer kontrolliert schon, was man im Ausland für Spiele runterlädt?




Da hat sich von den "Verantwortlichen" wahrscheinlich noch keiner so richtig Gedanken gemacht.

Auch Fragen wie:

- Was passiert mit den alten bzw. gekauften Spielen die eine große Masse zu Hause hat?

- Soll es eine überwachte Abgabe geben? Wer soll das überwachen? Gibts eine Entschädigung dafür? Oder wird man einfach "zwangsenteignet"?

- Welche Strafen wird oder soll es geben? 

- Falls man für den Besitz oder das spielen von solchen Games in den Knast (siehe Beckstein, Stoiber, Schünemann & Nagel etc.) geht, ist man nach der Haft frei von jeglichem Laster und ein rundum kerngesunder Mensch mit Verstand? Oder fördert das die Gewalt und die Kriminalität sogar noch?
Oder werden damit viele seriöse Menschen (Erwachsene) in die Illegalität & Kriminalität getrieben?


Man könnte noch weiter ausschweifen...


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				unterseebotski am 27.11.2006 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bereitet die Computerspieleindustrie eigentlich keinen massiven Protest und eine Gegeninitiative vor?
> Immerhin geht es hier ja um viel Geld in Deutschland.
> 
> Naja, müssen wir jetzt unsere Games eben im Ausland bestellen bzw. kaufen.
> Solche Plattformen wie z.B. Steam stehen da plötzlich wieder in einem ganz positiven Licht, finde ich, denn wer kontrolliert schon, was man im Ausland für Spiele runterlädt?



ich glaube ihr habt das Kernproblem nocch nicht ganz verstanden. Steam wird dann für deutsche IP´s gesperrt sowie für deutsche user sehr viele i-net seiten gesperrt sind und auch bei google bekommt man mit einer deutsche IP nicht die selben ergebnise wie z.B. einer UK oder sonstigen. Offiziell wegen rechtsextremismus aber auch wegen gewaltverherrlichung etc (z.B. snu****.com) etc dann ist das mit downloaden nicht so einfach wie sich das mancheiner denkt.....ich befürchte sogar das wenn man heute schon z.B. cs hat und das spiel würde unter dieses gesetz fallen (Herstellungsverbot, Verbreitungsverbot etc) das man dann nimmer zocken kann weil steam deutschen usern den zugriff verweigern muß oder die regierung sperrt dieses angebot. Ihr glaubt das ist übertrieben ? wieso sollte ich übertreiben es ist heute schon gängige praxis (selbst eigentlich legale sachen sind zum Teil gesperrt wenn man mit ner deutsche IP auf ebay.com einkaufen !!)
wie leben bereits in ner stasi-light version und die sind dabi die originalstasi noch zu übertreffen.


----------



## HanFred (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 27.11.2006 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


will man dann alle newsgroups sperren oder was?
da ist der inhalt nämlich nicht kontrollierbar, das ist auch ein grosses problem bei der bekämpfung von kinderpornographie.


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				HanFred am 27.11.2006 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellraiser-Pinhead am 27.11.2006 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sperren ? teilweise denke ich schon, ansonsten überwachen, IP´s aufzeichnen und dann ermitteln, wie eben bei "illegalen Downloads" Kinderpornos, etc dann kommt der Strafbefehl und die Polizei. Ok Gamer gibt es viele aber abschreckeen wird es mit sicherheit.


----------



## DistantWorlds (27. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Lustig finde ich, dass eins der ständig so oft diskutierten Vorzeigeländer in Sachen Bildung und Entwicklung - nämlich Finnland - eine sehr aktive eSports Szene besitzt, die sogar noch gefördert wird und nicht mal annähernd daran denkt, ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" auch nur in Erwägung zu ziehen weil seltsamerweise dort noch keiner Amok gelaufen ist. 

Um es mit meinem ehemaligen Oberfeldwebel zu sagen: Was machen die "falsch" was wir "richtig" machen? Hmmm......


----------



## rokn (27. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*



			
				DistantWorlds am 27.11.2006 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Lustig finde ich, dass eins der ständig so oft diskutierten Vorzeigeländer in Sachen Bildung und Entwicklung - nämlich Finnland - eine sehr aktive eSports Szene besitzt, die sogar noch gefördert wird und nicht mal annähernd daran denkt, ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" auch nur in Erwägung zu ziehen weil seltsamerweise dort noch keiner Amok gelaufen ist.
> 
> Um es mit meinem ehemaligen Oberfeldwebel zu sagen: Was machen die "falsch" was wir "richtig" machen? Hmmm......




Was ist das für ein Land, in dem man Nachts bei Spiegel TV (gestern gelaufen) Bilder vom Amoklauf in Columbine sehen kann auf denen den weggeblasenen Schädel der zwei Täter zu sehen sind?!? Aber das mir verbieten will Gewaltspiele zu spielen???

B E V O R M U N D U N G !!!


----------



## derBatz (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*

Es bedarf keiner wissenschaftlichen Studie um einen Zusammenhang zu beweisen?

Was ist das denn?
Und wenn nach einem Verbot wieder jemand Amok läuft, was dann?
Wer bekommt dann die Schuld?

Mein Gott, dem Stasi-Vergleich kann ich nur zustimmen, vielleicht dürfen wir bald auch keine Filme mehr sehen in denen Menschen sterben, warum kommt eigentlich keiner auf diese Idee? Da werden Morde verharmlost, sie werden auch für die Handlung in Kauf genommen, teilweise sind die Filme "Killerhafter" als Spiele. Denken wir an KillBill, Hostel, Saw, sämtliche Kriegsfilme wie Saving private Ryan oder Wir waren Helden... Ist das keine Beeinflussung? Aber das sind Filme die Millionen eingespielt haben auf dem ganzen Planeten...

Es zocken warscheinlich 90% der Jugendlichen in diesem Land und warscheinlich über die Hälfte davon haben Counter-Strike, Doom, Quake oder sonstwas was alles so auf dem Index steht, machen wir uns doch nichts vor.
Und weil 3 oder 4 in den letzten Jahren Amok laufen und einen Abschiedsbrief schreiben in dem sie auch noch erwähnen dass sie mit ihrem Leben und der Sozialen Welt der Menschheit unzufrieden sind, soll das jetzt ein Beweis sein dass solche Action games (Klingt harmloser, oder? ist aber das selbe) schuld dran sind?  

Edit: Wenn die es bringen ein Verbot auf die Beine zu stellen, dann muss es doch möglich sein den Staat auf Schadensersatz zu verklagen für all die spiele die wir uns gekauft haben, die wir aber jetzt nicht mehr spielen dürfen bzw. können weil unsere IP gesperrt ist. Sowas steht in keiner AGB von Valve oder irgendwo, das heißt man müsste doch Recht bekommen oder?


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				derBatz am 27.11.2006 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Wenn die es bringen ein Verbot auf die Beine zu stellen, dann muss es doch möglich sein den Staat auf Schadensersatz zu verklagen für all die spiele die wir uns gekauft haben, die wir aber jetzt nicht mehr spielen dürfen bzw. können weil unsere IP gesperrt ist. Sowas steht in keiner AGB von Valve oder irgendwo, das heißt man müsste doch Recht bekommen oder?



keine chance haste da. Wenn etwas erlaubt war und wird dann verboten dann hat man "pech" gehabt. schöne welt........


----------



## SmallAl (27. November 2006)

*Killerspiele sind eben Spiele ...*

Was mich an der ganzen Diskussion am meisten an   ist die Tatsache, dass man meint durch Verbote von symptomatischen Erscheinungen an Ursachen zu kommen.
hinkt der folgende Vergleich ?
Mit dem Auto wird jemand des Nachts überfahren -> also verbieten wir den Auto's nachts zu fahren (das der Fußgänger auf der Autobahn lief vernachlässigen wir einmal)   
Ich denke nicht.

Der Junge von  Emsdetten hatte ein Selbstbewusstsein von ungefähr 0 - der von Erfurt keinen Schulabschluß und somit keine Zukunftsperspektive - aber die Spiele haben die Amokläufe verursacht    Ich glaube wer das fordert sollte selbst nochmal in Sachen Psychologie Nachhilfe nehmen ..   

Sicher tragen die Spiele zur Verrohung der Gesellschaft bei - aber mit einem Verbot der Spiele wird man kaum etwas erreichen.


----------



## rokn (27. November 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele sind eben Spiele ...*

Was mich wundert. ist die Tatsache, dass niemand nach einem Verbot von Soft-Ar-Waffen schreit. Oder das man eventuell die Videoplattform "You Tube" verbietet. Schließlich hat sich ResistantX damit inszeniert und wurde ja offensichtlich auch gesehen und "bewundert"...

Warum schreit niemand danach? Sind alle You Tube User so clever sich nicht von dererlei Material beeinflussen zu lassen?

Sind alle Soft-Air-Waffen Nutzer im normalen Leben so friedlebende Menschen, dass man sie ohne nachzudenken ihrem Hobby überlassen darf.

Meine Antwort: Nein, es sind mit Sicherheit nicht alle! Aber es ist das Gros!!! Genauso wie bei den Nutzern von gewaltverherrlichender Software!!!


----------



## HanFred (27. November 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele sind eben Spiele ...*



			
				rokn am 27.11.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich wundert. ist die Tatsache, dass niemand nach einem Verbot von Soft-Ar-Waffen schreit.


du irrst. der begriff "killerspiele" schliesst die mit ein.


----------



## Boesor (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 27.11.2006 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wie leben bereits in ner stasi-light version und die sind dabi die originalstasi noch zu übertreffen.



Auch wenn man aufgeregt ist sollte man ein gewisses Niveau halten!
Falls du vergessen hast was die Stasi war: http://www.stasiopfer.de/

Oder natürlich wikipedia.........


----------



## rokn (27. November 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele sind eben Spiele ...*



			
				HanFred am 27.11.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> rokn am 27.11.2006 13:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Killerspiele sind solche *Computerspiele*, in denen das realitätsnah simulierte Töten von Menschen in der fiktiven Spielwelt wesentlicher Bestandteil der Spielhandlung ist und der Erfolg des Spielers im Wesentlichen davon abhängt. Dabei sind insbesondere die *graphische Darstellung* der Tötungshandlungen und die spielimmanenten Tötungsmotive zu berücksichtigen." (Zitat aus dem Gutachten zum Verbot von Killerspielen")

Sorry, aber ich lese hier nichts von Soft-Air-Waffen... Es ist ausdrücklich von PC-Spielen und deren Verbot die Rede.


----------



## murder87 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele sind eben Spiele ...*

Irgendwie hat mich dieser Artikel voll in rage gebracht.
ich spiele selbst sehr viele "gewaltverherrlichende" spiele und denke das diese mir bei meinen täglichen agressionen doch nur hilfreich sind.
ich kann und will diese agression nicht irgendwo anders herauslassen und bin froh darüber das mir solche spiele diese möglichkeit bieten.
und wenn jetz vater staat daher kommt und von einem verbot für "Killerspiele"
spricht macht mich das einerseits sehr wütend und auf der anderen seite wirft es mir fragen auf.
nur weil man auf die schnelle kein anderen schuldigen gefunden hat bringt man eben das thema wieder auf was bei robert damals schon an der tagesordnung stand: ein verbot für "killerspiele".  
falls es der gute alte staat  () wirklich durchbringt und das verbot wirksam ist kommt mir allerdings die frage auf ob das verbot komplett für deutschland ist also auch für alle über 18 jährige oder ob die spiele dann "nur" so zensiert werden das auch meine 6 jährige schwester sie spielen könnte.wenn das der fall sein sollte na dann prost mahlzeit dann heißt das für mich auf jedenfall auf wiedersehen deutschland.
wie wird das nun mit diesen spielen ich weiß es nicht und wenn ihr es wisst dann bitte ich um einen eintrag in diesen thread.
danke schon mal im vorraus 

euer lé murder


----------



## MICHI123 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 27.11.2006 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 27.11.2006 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei raubkopien kommen die behörden doch schon bei weitem nicht mehr hinterher, dann schaffen die das garantiert nicht , alle I-net anschlüsse zu verfolgen und jeden einzelnd strafrechtlich zu belangen, der auf irgendwelchen Seiten war...


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (27. November 2006)

*AW: News - Emsdetten: Gutachten zur Rechtmäßigkeit eines "Killerspiel"-Verbotes*

Wie kommen eigentlich Polikiker darauf das Killerspiele schuld an solchen Taten sind. Also mich hat noch kein Spiel aufgefordert ind die Schule zu gehen und "durchzudrehen" 
Wieso nimmt man nicht mal die Eltern unter die Lupe. Wenn ich z.B. meinem 16 jährigen Sohn eine Vollmacht ausstelle ein Spiel ab 18 zu kaufen, dann sollte ich als Elternteil auch beurteilen können ob er psychisch in der Lage ist diese auch zu verarbeiten.
Aber machen wir uns nichts vor, sich einen Egoshooter von einem Kumpel brennen zu lassen ist für die Jugend kein Problem mehr. Aber trotzdem bleibt doch die Frage wie die Eltern ihre Kinder kennen bzw. beim beim Aufwachsen eher nebenher laufen als Acht zu geben oder? 
Desweiteren ist Deutschland ein großer Abnehmer hinsichtlich PC-Spielen und auch "Killerspielen" Wenn dieser Markt geschlossen wird dann mal gucken ob Crytek die ebenfalls in Deutschland ein Sitz haben weiterhin bestehen wird. Aber is ja kein Problem, Die Bevpölkerung aus Deutschland kann sich ja vor Arbeitsplätzen und Konsumstärke kaum retten.

Und wie ist und bleibt es: Verbotene Sachen haben schon immer mehr Spaß gemacht und ein Verbot geht mal ganz schnell nach hinten los. Dann werden nämlich nur noch Spiele aus dem Netz gezogen bzw. über 8 Ecken gebrannt. Der Industrie wirds schaden und dem Staat auch.

 Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch Vater Staat.


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (27. November 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele sind eben Spiele ...*

was ich ja noch verstehen würde das sie z.B. CSS ab 18 Jahren einstufen und gut ist...aber ein HERSTELLUNGSVERBOT und ein VERBREITUNGSVERBOT trifft ja auch erwachsene und das ist nix anderes als zensur ...... aber die findet eh täglich in der brd statt also wäre es nur ein weiterer tropfen in dem großen fass.....

Nochmal für alle : Beckstein und CO wollen "Killerspiele" im strafrechtlichen bereich wie z.B. Kinderpornographie einordnen und Kinderpornos sind auch für erwachsene verboten, ebenso die herstellung etc, ....... nun verstanden wie ernst es ist ?


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				Boesor am 27.11.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellraiser-Pinhead am 27.11.2006 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



von der Überwachung her wo ist da der Unterschied ? es sind in deutschland mehr schriften und Musik etc verboten als in China (zu recht oder unrecht mal dahingestellt) es gibt bei Unterhaltungssachen (Musik, Filme, Games etc) nirgendwo so harte gesetze und Zensur wie in deutschland (Geschnitte versioenen selbst für erwachsene) natürlich erschiessen wir niemanden an ner grenzmauer aber schonmal "systemkritische äußerungen" gemacht ? da kannste ruck zuck mächtig ärger kriegen selbst wenn du nicht sehr "radikal" bist haste den Verfassungschutz etc an den hacken nur weil du mal ne unterschrift geleistet hast das eine legale partei an wahlen teilnehmen kann....... alles im namen der "demokratie"....... politik ist sowas von zum    ich halte mich seit längerem so gut es geht ganz raus, bringt nur ärger und fast verlust des arbeitsplatzes obwohl NIE straffällig geworden.....das ist real....
wie gesagt "stasi light" aber die tendenz macht einem angst........also was verbote etc angeht sind wir auf einem "guten Weg"


----------



## HanFred (27. November 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele sind eben Spiele ...*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 27.11.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal für alle : Beckstein und CO wollen "Killerspiele" im strafrechtlichen bereich wie z.B. Kinderpornographie einordnen und Kinderpornos sind auch für erwachsene verboten, ebenso die herstellung etc, ....... nun verstanden wie ernst es ist ?


wobei, ich wiederhole mich, das bei kunderporno sinn macht, weil bei der herstellung jemand schaden nimmt oder mindestens ausgenutzt wird, ohne dass sich derjenige wehren kann.
und games? nichts dergleichen.
aber was will man erwarten von dreckschw... sorry, Beckstein.


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (27. November 2006)

*AW: Killerspiele sind eben Spiele ...*



			
				HanFred am 27.11.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellraiser-Pinhead am 27.11.2006 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei Kinderpornos ist das ja auch richtig das man dagegen vorgeht da geht es um Mißbrauch etc aber wie du schon sagst bei pc spielen.....  
ich kapier es echt nimmer


----------



## Boesor (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 27.11.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> von der Überwachung her wo ist da der Unterschied ? es sind in deutschland mehr schriften und Musik etc verboten als in China (zu recht oder unrecht mal dahingestellt) es gibt bei Unterhaltungssachen (Musik, Filme, Games etc) nirgendwo so harte gesetze und Zensur wie in deutschland (Geschnitte versioenen selbst für erwachsene) natürlich erschiessen wir niemanden an ner grenzmauer aber schonmal "systemkritische äußerungen" gemacht ? da kannste ruck zuck mächtig ärger kriegen selbst wenn du nicht sehr "radikal" bist haste den Verfassungschutz etc an den hacken nur weil du mal ne unterschrift geleistet hast das eine legale partei an wahlen teilnehmen kann....... alles im namen der "demokratie"....... politik ist sowas von zum    ich halte mich seit längerem so gut es geht ganz raus, bringt nur ärger und fast verlust des arbeitsplatzes obwohl NIE straffällig geworden.....das ist real....
> wie gesagt "stasi light" aber die tendenz macht einem angst........also was verbote etc angeht sind wir auf einem "guten Weg"



Das würde mich jetzt mal näher interessieren, bislang bist du doch arg pauschal, dass kann man dann leicht unter verwirrt +paranoid einordnen.
Haste mal n paar Quellen?


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				Boesor am 27.11.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde mich jetzt mal näher interessieren, bislang bist du doch arg pauschal, dass kann man dann leicht unter verwirrt +paranoid einordnen.
> Haste mal n paar Quellen?



also das mit der Unterschrift ist mir selbst passiert, hatte in der kneipe für ne (noch    ) (war so Ende der 90er oder so)legale partei unterschrieben damit sie zur wahl antreten können. Monate später waren 2 cops auf der arbeit und haben mich dazu befragt, hat sich natürlich voll rumgesprochen das ganze......die wollten einfach nur mal "schnüffeln" und einen aushorchen   
bevor jetzt der "Nazi" Vorwurf kommt. Ich bin halt der meinung das es viele stimmen geben muß : rechts, links, mitte etc. 

Das Filme/Games etc geschnitten sind ist ja in nem gamerforum bekannt oder   

Ich hatte mal eine Liste von der BPJS was alles auf dem Index steht, total verboten ist , indiziert ist etc das war ein dickes fettes BUCH in A4 Format und irgendwo hatte ich mal den vergleich mit China gelesen war keine politische seite leider weiß ich nimmer wo genau das war......sorry hierfür.

das gewisse i-net seiten für deutsche User gesperrt sind ist bekannt und wurde ja zugegegen z.B. das man in NRW snuffx.com nimmer anwählen konnte . Auch ebay .com hat einige sachen drin die ausschließlich für deutsche user gesperrt sind obwohl nicht strafbaren inhaltes.

Auch bei google bekommen deutsche user teilweise andere ergebnisse als der rest der welt.
Belegen ist immer schwer das liest man 2 oder 3 mal und speichert das ja nicht ab, sorry wenn du meinst ich würde lügen oder so aber das schriftlich immer zur han zu haben ist halt nicht einfach.....


----------



## Boesor (27. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				Hellraiser-Pinhead am 27.11.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.11.2006 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das rechtfertigt dann den Vergleich zu DDR?
Nur so zu Demonstrationszwecken solltest du vielleicht mal in einer Diktatur leben, mal sehen was du dann sagen würdest.
Und das in China weniger Zensur ist glaubst du nicht wirklich, da dürfen nicht mal die Rolling Stones mit ihrem eigenen Line Up auftreten weil einige Lieder für china nicht geeignet sind.

Hab den Link vergessen: http://www.orf.at/orfon/ticker/210676.html?tmp=10715


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (28. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				Boesor am 27.11.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellraiser-Pinhead am 27.11.2006 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich stellte dar das wir auf dem weg dorthin sind wenn es so weiter geht....
wir sind noch ein stückweit weg davon aber nach meiner definition ist es nimmer viel, es ist nicht so offensichtlich wie in der DDR aber die machen das geschickt "hintenrum".....

auch andere Bands haben dieses Problem in deutschland da wird auch geschnitten und gepiepst etc (manche hip hop lieder, "rechte Musik" ich rede nicht von den krassen sachen da ist das auch ok sondern von eigentlich harmlosen dingen wie sie in jedem US country lied vorkommen) Z.B. Böse Onkelz "der nette Mann" man mag zu der Band stehen wie man will aber dieses eine Lied das ist echt gut und in der brd verboten, genauso wie Falco´s "jeanny" mal auf dem index stand (wenn ich mich nicht täusche, möchte hier auf der arbeit net unbedingt zuviel nach quellen jetzt suchen....)

klaro ist dir brd und DDR und China nicht dasselbe, aber die vorgespielte hile, demokratische welt ist es auch nicht


----------



## unterseebotski (28. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*

Hört doch auf zu streiten, wo ist denn das Problem? So lange Deutschland das einzige Land in Europa ist, in dem Games dieser Art verboten sind, gibt es doch gar kein Problem.
Dann bestellt man die Ware eben im Ausland! Und glaubt mir, es wird genug shops geben, die sich auf diese Art von Handel spezialisieren werden.
Ich z.B. lebe nicht unweit der französischen Grenze. Shoppen in Frankreich also gar kein Problem. Da gibt es in jedem größeren Supermarkt alle wichtigen Action-Games, 3D-Shooter, etc.
Dass diese Märkte nicht an Deutsche verkaufen, müsste Frankreich seine Gesetze ändern, was es nicht tun wird. Und bei der Einfreise von Frankreich nach D-Land wird man auch nicht gefilzt, da hätten die Grenzer viel zu tun.
Es gibt auch viele andere Dinge, die man im Ausland per Versand bestellen kann (die in D-Land verboten sind) und die die Grenze unbehelligt passieren. Man kann nicht jedes Päckchen kontrollieren.

Natürlich ist diese Aktion - das Verbot von Computerspielen - das Lächerlichste, was unsere Regierung jemals geplant hat und es gäbe nur 1 Möglichkeit, das zu verhindern: Revolution.
Warum gehen wir Gamer nicht auf die Straße und zünden auch mal Autos und Busse an? Wir hätten Gründe genug.
(Weil wir alle Abends zu hause sitzen und zocken...) Warum geben wir unseren Unmut nicht mal lautstark bekannt?
Wir sollten an D-Land eine Warnung schicken: es gibt genug Amokläufer zu Hause, die nur darauf warten, dass es einen Grund zum Austicken gibt. Und ein Verbot von Actiongames wäre so ein Grund.


----------



## STF (28. November 2006)

*AW: Sind Killerspiele denn nicht schon indiziert ?*



			
				unterseebotski am 28.11.2006 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch viele andere Dinge, die man im Ausland per Versand bestellen kann (die in D-Land verboten sind) und die die Grenze unbehelligt passieren. Man kann nicht jedes Päckchen kontrollieren.



Ausserdem sind "Killerspieler" ja skrupelos und ohne jegliches Gewissen.
Was stört einen dann so ein lächerliches Verbot?

Ich bestimme was ich spiele und nicht irgendein sinnloses Gesetz von Politikern und Leuten die sich scheinbar um den Posten eines neuen Propagandaministers in Deutschland bewerben wollen.

Ich bin ja gespannt was rauskommt.


PS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvfgqP36RSg


----------

